# Wettbewerb: Wer von uns hat das schönste GT



## salzbrezel (29. November 2006)

Hallo Ihr!

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende zu, biken ist kaum möglich weils zu dunkel und kalt ist. Und aus Langeweile kam mir die Idee für eine kleine Abwechslung... Ich wollte schon immer mal wissen, wer von uns das schönste Rad hat.

Wir könnten einen kleinen Wettbewerb veranstalten, wer von uns denn das schönste GT fährt. Es gibt wohl schon alle Bilder im "Zeigt her eure... "-Thread, aber es ist doch zu mühselig, sie alle herauszusuchen. Außerdem sind da ja eine Menge Bilder nicht mehr existierender Räder & Mitglieder.


Ich hatte mir das so vorgestellt:

Jeder, der denkt, dass es das schönste Rad hat, stellt einfach eines oder mehrere seiner Räder ein. Nach einem Monat (oder einer anderen Zeitspanne) schreibt jeder der mag, welche drei Räder ihm am besten gefallen haben (hier darf man natütlich nicht seine eigenen nennen). Aus den zehn meistgenannten Rädern wird dann per Umfrage das schönste ausgewählt.

Um das ganze spannender zu machen, könnten wir einen Preis vergeben. So zB. könnte jeder der mitmacht (oder nur wer will) etwas spenden, vielleicht ein Fahrradteil, eine Tafel Schoki oder ähnliches.

Was haltet ihr davon? Ist das eine dämliche Idee oder habt ihr Interesse daran.

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## GTdanni (29. November 2006)

Klingt gut, ich wäre dabei. 

Cu danni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (29. November 2006)

ich halte sehr viel davon ne neuer gallery aufzumachen.... 

wir sollten die regeln noch mal klarer umreissen.

NUR kompletträder ?
Was für fotos ? wieviel, welche details....
wie aktuell müssen die fotos sein ? 
etc pepe...

setzte jetzt schon mal nen preis ein. ne nos gt VR nabe....


----------



## salzbrezel (29. November 2006)

> ich halte sehr viel davon ne neuer gallery aufzumachen....



Mmmh, es soll ja kein neuer Fotothread werden, der parallel läuft. Das Thema wäre ja nur einen Monat aktuell, dann wäre es weg. 



> NUR kompletträder ?
> Was für fotos ? wieviel, welche details....



Also, ich wäre schon für nur Kompletträder. Deswegen sollte mindestens ein Gesamtbild vom Rad den ganzen Aufbau zeigen. Ein Rad ist m.E. ja nur richtig schön, wenn es komplett stimmig aufgebaut ist. Wenn es natürlich besondere Details gibt, auf die der Besitzer Wert legt, weil er viel Herzblut reingelegt hat oder das Gesamtkopnzept unterstreichen >>> rein damit.
Ich finde, dass man nicht so stark reglementieren sollte, ist ja nur ein Gaudi.

Gruß...


----------



## Kint (29. November 2006)

naja, dann kommt der erste weil er sich ne digicam leihen muss mit nur einem bild und der nächste zeigt seinen ärbrash in ner fotolovestory. 

Bin für folgendes.

Komplettansicht antriebsseite, Antriebstrang, Cockpit, 2 Wunschfots.

Würde maximal 5 machen und man kann es leichter gegeneinander abwägen...

Kompletträder sind ok.... hab mien ja bald fertisch.... 

ach und ums fär zu halten - bitte jeder nur ein kreuz/gt....


----------



## salzbrezel (29. November 2006)

> Komplettansicht antriebsseite, Antriebstrang, Cockpit, 2 Wunschfots.
> 
> Würde maximal 5 machen und man kann es leichter gegeneinander abwägen...



Ja, ist eine gute Idee! Würde aber sagen, dass es kein Muss ist, 5 Fotos einzustellen. Also nur, wer möchte!




> ach und ums fär zu halten - bitte jeder nur ein kreuz/gt....



Wie findest du das: 
Vorentscheidung:mehrere Stimmen (zB drei, weils evtl. schwierig ist sich festzulegen)
Entauscheidung: eine Stimme

Achja, ich wäre dafür nur aktuelle Bilder zu bringen (also Bilder des jetzigen Zustands, Bild kann ja durchaus älter sein) und auch nur die Räder, in deren Besitz man ist.


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Ja, ist eine gute Idee! Würde aber sagen, dass es kein Muss ist, 5 Fotos einzustellen. Also nur, wer möchte!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



da wirds doch schon wieder schwammig. 

max 5 fotos, max 1 rad/gt/kreuz (life of brian) pro user. sach ich jetzt. sonst ist ja keine chancengleichheit gewährt....

und wie wir die auslosung machen ist doch egal. da kannmers doch so machen, schön hier umfrage im gt forum user 1-XXX votet eure top 3. kann man doch hier starten so ne umfrage oder geht das nur im classic bereich ? un dwenn sich wer selbst votet is doch schnitte... mann muss sich das prozedere bei den ibc umfragen nochmal anschauen....


----------



## salzbrezel (30. November 2006)

> max 5 fotos, max 1 rad/gt/kreuz (life of brian) pro user. sach ich jetzt. sonst ist ja keine chancengleichheit gewährt...



Achso, hatte dich etwas missverstanden. Du meinst jeder darf nur ein Rad einstellen. Ist keine schlechte Idee.



> kann man doch hier starten so ne umfrage oder geht das nur im classic bereich ?


Umfrage kann man auch hier machen. Schwierig ist halt nur, das maximal 10 Auswahlmöglichkeiten bei einer Umfrage gehen, wir müssten also eine Vorauswahl treffen und aus diesen den Gewinner per Umfrage wählen.


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

na wieviel teilnehmer erwartest du ? kann ja mehr als eine umfrage starten und dann die besten jeweils gegeneinander antreten lassen... so mit post is komisch.....


----------



## korat (30. November 2006)

weil es keine schöneren als eben rote GTs geben kann, hat versus praktisch ja schon gewonnen. ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem viel glück


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2006)

korat schrieb:


> weil es keine schöneren als eben rote GTs geben kann, hat versus praktisch ja schon gewonnen. ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem viel glück



Du hast doch auch ein rotes  

Ich bin für ein Bike pro User und es sollte auch aktuell sein, also so noch gefahren werden. Sonst kramt jemand sein original "1991-direkt-nach-dem-Kauf-Foto" raus, das wäre gemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (30. November 2006)

Aktuelle Fotos?? Na klar  
Datumsanzeige einschalten?? bitte nein  verschandelt die schönen Bikes

Was haltet Ihr von einer Aufteilung von HT's und Fully's??

Sonst müsste ja ein Zaskar oder Xizang gegen die STS oder LTS antreten.

Und jedes ist auf seine weise schön!!


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

korat schrieb:


> weil es keine schöneren als eben rote GTs geben kann, hat versus praktisch ja schon gewonnen. ich wünsche euch allen trotzdem viel glück



danke, aber bei so viel vorschusslorbeer wird mir ganz fad...  

würde aber trotzdem gerne teilnehmen


----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2006)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von einer Aufteilung von HT's und Fully's??
> [...]
> Und jedes ist auf seine weise schön!!



Ja, das wäre geil, Kategorien Hardtail, Fully und Renner. Denn jede "Gattung" hat ja ihren eigenen Charme *schmalzmodusoff*


----------



## korat (30. November 2006)

versus schrieb:


> vorschusslorbeer wird mir ganz fad...



wie moe schon richtig bemerkt hat: ich habe auch ein rotes.
weil meine decals aber wohl nicht rechtzeitig fertig werden, mache ich nicht mit.
meine ironie ist manchmal etwas verschachtelt.


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

wegen der decals ??? oder war das jetzt schon wieder ironisch ?


----------



## korat (30. November 2006)

naja es sieht von tag zu tag abgeblätterter aus, wirklich nicht schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (30. November 2006)

korat schrieb:


> naja es sieht von tag zu tag abgeblätterter aus, wirklich nicht schön.



WIE ICH MORGENS


----------



## Deleted61137 (30. November 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch ! ! !...

...Ihr habt alle gewonnen denn jeder GT Fahrer ist seit dem Tag an dem er sein Bike erworben hat ein Gewinner !


....ich schätze mal das bei den HT's ein Xizang...bei Fully's ein STS und bei den Rennern ein Aero vorne liegen werden !


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

vielleicht können wir ja morfeus reannimieren ? sein zaskar ist ja auch ein heisser kandidat....


----------



## versus (30. November 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir ja morfeus reannimieren ? sein zaskar ist ja auch ein heisser kandidat....



stimmt ! wo isn der eigentlich ?

und ich denke zaskar76 hätte da auch noch was zu zeigen. gerade wenn ich da an das zaskar denke, das er letztes jahr im taunus dabei hatte.
aber der ist auch irgendwie abgetaucht, oder ???


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

hat sich wahrscheinlich in den estrich reingelegt und der ist ausgehärtet....leise hört man sein rufen nach zaskaaaaaaar


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

oh nein die sufu verrät folgendes:

zaskar hat zwar letztes jahr das letzte mal kompetenz bewiesen (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=1923861&postcount=20288) aber ein blick auf sein profil verrät die grausame wahrheit:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=21480

gar nicht mal so lang her.... 


wohingegen der morphologe sich wohl endgültig vergaulen hat lassen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=2428741#post2428741

und die wahrheit spricht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=26554


----------



## GTdanni (30. November 2006)

Schön wär auch wenn alle einen gleichen Hintergrund verwenden und die selben Motivwinkel (natürlich nur ungefähr) 

Das würde doch was her machen, schließlich machen wir Fotos von GT`s und nicht von Canyon und Co. 

So könnte man ne weiße Wand nehmen (Bettlaken) und dann 3 Fotos machen. 

1. Von der Seite (rechte) 
2. schräg von hinten 
3. schräg von vorn 


Cu danni


----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

hm.... was ist denn dagegen zu sagen ? 

Komplettansicht antriebsseite, Antriebstrang, Cockpit, 2 Wunschfots.

ach so und danni hab mir die freiheit genommen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=252011


----------



## GTdanni (30. November 2006)

Ja mach ruhig, dafür sind die Bilder ja da. 

Wobei das Thema Crosser von MTB Firma eigentlich albern ist da es die Crosser schon viel länger gibt. 

Da hat Gary Fisher noch mit der Schippe im Sand gestochert....


Cu danni / Dessen Crosser kein GT ist (noch nicht)


----------



## Janikulus (30. November 2006)

ich finde die Idee von einem kleinen Fotowettbewerb auch sehr nett. Ist mal die Gelegenheit die aktuellen Räder zu zeigen!

Ich würde gerne vorschlagen, dass Jeder ein Bike pro Kategorie zeigen darf, da die meisten von uns ein Hardtail und ein LTS/STS haben, einige sogar noch Rennräder.

Für die Punkte macht es sinn mehrere abgeben zu können, z.B. zwei bis drei. Oft ist es schwer sich zu entscheiden und man könnte so sein zweitbestes wählen. Es macht das Ergebnis auch etwas ausgeglichener.

Wie sollen die Punkte eigentlich gezählt werden? Kümmert sich hier jemand darum oder kann man das im Forum einrichten?

Bin mal gespannt!


Gruss, Paul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (30. November 2006)

Ich sags nochmal ich halte folgendes für fair:

1. gleiche fotos:

- Komplett rechts
- Antrieb en detail
- Cockpit
- 1 Wunschfoto

macht 4 - imho nicht zuviel nicht zuwenig

2. Kategorien:

- Hardtail
- Fully
- Rennräder (und CCrosser)

3. Zeitliche Begrenzung von 1 Monat

4. Auswertung über kickout nach abstimmungen. (dann braucht a keiner zählen b keiner subjektive meinungen deuten c ists übersichtlicher)

4. Preise gesponsort. (wie gesagt von mir gibts ne nos gt vorderadnabe) wer hat noch was....? 

sonst noch prozedere ?


----------



## GTdanni (30. November 2006)

Die gleichen Fotos sind schon prima. (auch wenn meine Cam grade kaputt gegangen ist) 

Als Preis stifte ich auch noch was, muss nur mal suchen was ich noch so hab und was mit GT zu tun hat. 

Cu Danni


----------



## Davidbelize (30. November 2006)

man ihr kommt ja auf ideen.
ich hab nämlich gerade mein sts zerlegt und mein lts noch nicht zusammengebaut.
was soll ich nun machen?
darf ich alte bilder vom sts benutzen die ich noch habe?

schwierig schwierig dit janze.
zumindest ist mein zaskar am start und damit werde ich mal anfangen.

wird es da kriterien geben wie orginalaufbau (zeitgemäß) oder reicht ein schöner zusammenbau um teilzunehmen?

fragen über fragen, aber ich mach mit


----------



## salzbrezel (1. Dezember 2006)

> 2. Kategorien:
> 
> - Hardtail
> - Fully
> - Rennräder (und CCrosser)


Wie wär es denn, wenn wir anstatt Fully/Hardtail in Vorpleite/Nachpleite (also vor 2000/nah 2000) unterteilen. Da ist meiner Meinung nach ein recht großer Bruch, da würd es sich lohnen zu trennen.



> Wie sollen die Punkte eigentlich gezählt werden? Kümmert sich hier jemand darum oder kann man das im Forum einrichten?


Da ich das Thema angeleiert habe, würde ich mich natürlich auch bereiterkläre n, mich darum zu kümmern.




> Preise gesponsort. (wie gesagt von mir gibts ne nos gt vorderadnabe) wer hat noch was....?


Entweder ich mache einen schönen GT- Kettenstrebenschutz (wenn ich noch an einen Neoprenschutz rankomme, den ich als "Matrix" benutzen kann) oder ich biete eine klassisches LX-Schaltwerk in sehr gutem Zustand.

Gruß...


----------



## versus (1. Dezember 2006)

fully / hardtail finde ich besser weil signifikanter !
lasst es uns nicht zu kompliziert machen.
ich muss mal wühlen, was ich noch so in der teile-ecke zum stiften finde !
es sollte schon etwas sein, was ich zwar verschmerzen kann, worüber ich mich aber auch freuen würde ;-)


----------



## Manni1599 (1. Dezember 2006)

Na, ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf die hoffentlich vielen schönen Bilder unserer GT's, ich selbst habe (bis jetzt!) ja "nur" zwei Avalanche , davon auch noch ein neues, aber mitmachen werde ich in jedem Fall. Ich werde ein GT-Trikot in Grösse L einsetzen, ist so gut wie neu. Bild (vom Trikot) reiche ich nach.

Grüsse aus Escheburg,

Manni


----------



## cleiende (1. Dezember 2006)

na da fehlt doch noch eine:
BMX-Räder!

Ohne die hätte es GT Mountainbikes doch nie gegeben.

Eure Meinung?


----------



## kingmoe (2. Dezember 2006)

cleiende schrieb:


> na da fehlt doch noch eine:
> BMX-Räder!
> Ohne die hätte es GT Mountainbikes doch nie gegeben.
> Eure Meinung?



Herbst und Winter sind doch lang genug, wir könnten doch auch die Umfrage teilen (Hardtail und Fully und später RR und BMX oder so).
Das wäre mir aber am Ende egal, ich finde die Idee an sich geil.
Ich finde bestimmt auch noch rigendwas GT-Affines als Preis, muss mal suchen. Wir brauchen dann ja mindestens einen Preis pro Kategorie...


----------



## cleiende (2. Dezember 2006)

So, ich spende als Preis 1 GT-Radhose, DeMarchi, XL, wenig getragen weil mir zu groß. Vielleicht wasche ich sie auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2006)

gäbe es denn in sachen bmx eine interessante konkurrenz mit mehr als 10 rädern ?
bei den rennrädern sind es auch nicht so sehr viele, oder (cleiende, danni,...) ?


----------



## GTdanni (2. Dezember 2006)

Ich bin bereit in folgenden Kategorien anzutreten. 

-Fully
-Hardtail
-Rennrad
-Singlespeed

nen BMX hab ich nicht und bin auch noch nie eins gefahren. 

Zur Zeit bin ich noch auf der Suche nach ner geeigneten Wand als Hintergrund. 

Wie siehts bei euch aus, schon Fotos gemacht? 

Cu Danni


----------



## Kint (3. Dezember 2006)

singlespeed ? wollen wir da jetzt auch mitmischen ? aber ok. und bmx muss rein klaro versus !gute idee.....


----------



## GT Driver (4. Dezember 2006)

Fully, Hardtail, BMX und Rennrad Kategorien finde ich in Ordnung, aber wieviele fahren hier ein Singlespeed? Würde das dann eher in die Kategorie Hardtail mit Sternchen und ausserhalb der Konkurrenz laufen lassen. Mal so nebenbei, wann geht es den los...? Die Kategorien stehen, die Freiwilligen scharren mit den Hufen und die Räder warten nur auf ihren Auftritt. Ich bin bereit.


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Dezember 2006)

wir sollten einen neuen thread eröffnen in dem dann nur die bilder zu sehen sind.
und einen zeitraum festlegen in dem dann bilder eingestellt werden sollten.
mein vorschlag wäre bis zum 31.12.2006.
so könnten wir dann noch eine paar nette tage an die feiertage ranhängen.


----------



## Kruko (4. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wir sollten einen neuen thread eröffnen in dem dann nur die bilder zu sehen sind.
> und einen zeitraum festlegen in dem dann bilder eingestellt werden sollten.
> mein vorschlag wäre bis zum 31.12.2006.
> so könnten wir dann noch eine paar nette tage an die feiertage ranhängen.



finde ich einen guten Vorschlag. So ist das mit den Bildern auch übersichtlicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wir sollten einen neuen thread eröffnen in dem dann nur die bilder zu sehen sind.
> und einen zeitraum festlegen in dem dann bilder eingestellt werden sollten.
> mein vorschlag wäre bis zum 31.12.2006.
> so könnten wir dann noch eine paar nette tage an die feiertage ranhängen.




Ja, bin ich auch für, dann können noch ein paar Weihnachtsgeschenke verbaut werden......


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ja, bin ich auch für, dann können noch ein paar Weihnachtsgeschenke verbaut werden......



ich krieg nie was fürs rad zu weihnachten    

finde ich grundsätzlich auch gut, wobei ich vom 28.12. - 03./04.01. offline tief im bayrischen wald im urlaub bin und dem lusitgen geschehen dann nicht mehr folgen kann.
vielleicht gehts anderen genauso und wir könnten es noch eine woche (bis zum 06.01.) rauszögern


----------



## Manni1599 (4. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ich krieg nie was fürs rad zu weihnachten



Tja, da muss mann auch ganz besonders nett zur Weihnachtsfrau sein! 

Werde heute mal den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Thomson Vorbau in Angriff nehmen. Mal sehen was ich sonst noch finde....


----------



## kingmoe (4. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wir sollten einen neuen thread eröffnen in dem dann nur die bilder zu sehen sind. und einen zeitraum festlegen in dem dann bilder eingestellt werden sollten. mein vorschlag wäre bis zum 31.12.2006.
> so könnten wir dann noch eine paar nette tage an die feiertage ranhängen.



DAFÜR!

Singlespeed muss nicht sein, ich würde dann mein SSP eben bei den Hardtails einstellen und gut is´.


----------



## Stemmel (4. Dezember 2006)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Tja, da muss mann auch ganz besonders nett zur Weihnachtsfrau sein!
> 
> Werde heute mal den von Dir vorgeschlagenen Thomson Vorbau in Angriff nehmen. Mal sehen was ich sonst noch finde....



Man muss der Weihnachtsfrau nur rechtzeit und genau sagen, was benötigt wird... Dann klappt das schon!  

Daggi


----------



## Effendi Sahib (4. Dezember 2006)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wir sollten einen neuen thread eröffnen in dem dann nur die bilder zu sehen sind.
> und einen zeitraum festlegen in dem dann bilder eingestellt werden sollten.
> mein vorschlag wäre bis zum 31.12.2006.
> so könnten wir dann noch eine paar nette tage an die feiertage ranhängen.



 , weil nämlich: Bis dahin habe ich Dein bzw. jetzt ja mein Zaskar fertig


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Man muss der Weihnachtsfrau nur rechtzeit und genau sagen, was benötigt wird... Dann klappt das schon!
> 
> Daggi



hallo daggi - willkommen im club !

das ist leider ein gerücht, denn meine weihnachtsfrau sagt dann immer solche sachen wie:

"du hast du doch schon einen vorbau!"

oder so ähnlich - macht aber nix - sie darf das


----------



## Stemmel (5. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> hallo daggi - willkommen im club !
> 
> das ist leider ein gerücht, denn meine weihnachtsfrau sagt dann immer solche sachen wie:
> 
> ...




Hallo Versus,

danke für die Aufnahme! 

Also: Grundsätzlich kann ich Deine Weihnachtsfrau verstehen. Ich weiß noch nicht einmal, warum man so viele Fahrräder - von den Ersatzteilen ganz zu schweigen - besitzen muss. Mehr als eines kann man zur Zeit doch eh nicht fahren, oder ? Und warum muss man getauschte/beschädigte Teile noch aufbewahren, wenn sie doch eh nichts taugten und deshalb getauscht wurden?  Ich glaube kaum, dass sie jemals wieder zum Einsatz kommen. Aber getrennt wird sich auch nicht. Nun ja, Männer sind halt Jäger und *Sammler* 

Hauptsache, es macht Euch Spaß!  Und jeder hat wohl so seine Hobbys und Macken. Hoffentlich kommen meine nicht zur Sprache.... Dann lieber doch noch eine weitere Kette (weil sie gerade so günstig war und ja noch liegen kann, bis man mal wieder eine braucht...)  

Wie hast Du gesagt? Egal, er darf das  

Daggi


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. Dezember 2006)

Stemmel schrieb:


> Hallo Versus,
> 
> danke für die Aufnahme!
> 
> ...



Wenn Du (hochmotiviert) in den Keller gehst, um Dein Bike zum Fahren herauszuholen und es hat einen  Platten  , dann bist Du froh, wenn Du noch (mindestens) eines hast


----------



## versus (9. Dezember 2006)

wie ist denn nun der stand ?
werde morgen mal eine geeignete wand suchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (17. Dezember 2006)

so würde gerne am 22.12,also freitag,die bilder von meinem zaskar einstellen.
wie wollen wir das nun machen?
sollen die bilder hier eingestellt werden oder in einem neuen thread?
und wer eröffnet es?
soll es so sein das nur bilder erscheinen oder kann man noch was dazu schreiben? 

achso viele fragen.............


----------



## Kint (18. Dezember 2006)

da es zeitlich vor weihnachten immer knapper wird, und uns andererseits die zeit dafür doch nicht wegläuft wie wärs denn mit 1.1 als start und 1.3. als ende...? machmer dann retrospektive schönstes bike 2006 - imho kann man das ja eh immer nur im folgejahr sehn...;-)

und klar neuer fred.


----------



## kingmoe (18. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> da es zeitlich vor weihnachten immer knapper wird, und uns andererseits die zeit dafür doch nicht wegläuft wie wärs denn mit 1.1 als start und 1.3. als ende...? machmer dann retrospektive schönstes bike 2006 - imho kann man das ja eh immer nur im folgejahr sehn...;-)
> 
> und klar neuer fred.



Finde ich gut. Machst du dann ´nen neuen Fred auf?!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (18. Dezember 2006)

Kint schrieb:


> da es zeitlich vor weihnachten immer knapper wird, und uns andererseits die zeit dafür doch nicht wegläuft wie wärs denn mit 1.1 als start und 1.3. als ende...? machmer dann retrospektive schönstes bike 2006 - imho kann man das ja eh immer nur im folgejahr sehn...;-)
> 
> und klar neuer fred.



Supi, im Januar wird mein Zaskar fertig sein


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2006)

find ich auch klasse, denn bis weihnachten komme ich zu nix mehr und bin dann bis anfang januar im urlaub...


----------



## Kint (19. Dezember 2006)

ja mach ich... nich haun wenns der 3te wird.,...


----------



## kingmoe (19. Dezember 2006)

Bei mir wir dnix mehr fertig  

Naja, zeige ich halt das Zeug, dass ihr schon kennt.

Ich spende noch ´nen GT-Vorbau, ob Ahead oder mit Schaft, ob schwarz oder silber weiß nur der Keller


----------



## BonelessChicken (19. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> find ich auch klasse, denn bis weihnachten komme ich zu nix mehr und bin dann bis anfang januar im urlaub...



Genauso schaut's bei mir auch aus...


----------



## versus (21. Dezember 2006)

ich habe gestern beim montieren meiner frisch ausgepackten 99er crossmax an das zaskar   mal in der teilekiste gewühlt.
ich spende einen amazing toys slugger dg lenker in silber !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (21. Dezember 2006)

versus schrieb:


> ich habe gestern beim montieren meiner frisch ausgepackten 99er crossmax an das zaskar   mal in der teilekiste gewühlt.
> ich spende einen amazing toys slugger dg lenker in silber !



oh mann dann muss ich gewinnen..:!


----------



## versus (22. Dezember 2006)

dann mal los - foddos machen ;-)

(es heisst natürlich "dh" und nicht dg...)


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Dezember 2006)

JUCHU! Die Weihnachtsfrau  war da!





Als Preis spende ich:





Grösse L, fast neu! (natürlich frisch gewaschen! )

Frohes Fest!
Manni


----------



## Catsoft (28. Dezember 2006)

Schönes Trikot. Muß wir wohl doch noch ein GT zulegen


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2007)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schönes Trikot. Muß wir wohl doch noch ein GT zulegen



immer los - es gibt sogar hosen dazu


----------



## versus (1. Januar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> JUCHU! Die Weihnachtsfrau  war da!



boahhh ! ! ! mann manni - bekommst du so was auf "bestellung", oder ist die weihnachtsfrau so "in it" (aktueller lieblings-anglismus  ), dass sie dir solch feine teile zusammenstellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stemmel (3. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> boahhh ! ! ! mann manni - bekommst du so was auf "bestellung", oder ist die weihnachtsfrau so "in it" (aktueller lieblings-anglismus  ), dass sie dir solch feine teile zusammenstellt ?



Nein, da hat die Weihnachtsfrau eine detaillierte Aufstellung der gewünschten Teile erhalten, auswendig gelernt und ist "fachfrauisch" in das Fachgeschäft gelaufen. Nicht, dass alles gleich auf Anhieb richtig war. Aber daran arbeitet die Weihnachtsfrau noch...  

Daggi


----------



## Kint (4. Januar 2007)

da isser>:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3320203#post3320203

posten....


----------



## versus (4. Januar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> da isser>:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3320203#post3320203
> 
> posten....




super ! ! ! freu mich schon auf die ersten bikes ! ! !  
ich muss die nächste woche das zaskar ablichten und dann noch so 1-2 wochen das fully fertig machen ! ggf. stosse ich dann in der teilekiste noch noch auf ein spendbares teil


----------



## GTdanni (4. Januar 2007)

Klasse Thema, haste gut gemacht Kint. 

Ich weiß zwar immernoch nicht vor welchem Hintergrund ich die Fotos mache und meine Cam ist kaputt aber ich freu mich schon auf die Bilder. 

Ich suche auchmal noch nen Geschenk raus, kann aber nicht garantieren das es was mit GT zu tun hat. 

Cu Danni 


P.S. Kint hast du Kontakt zum Moderator um evtl. eingreifen zu können wenn außer Bildern was anders gepostet wird?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (4. Januar 2007)

Oh, es geht los, sehr schön.  

Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf die fehlenden Teile, bzw. das Radel, welches geschlachtet wird. Bei meinem GT war es noch nicht der Weis(s)heit letzter Schluß - soviel sei schon verraten.


----------



## BonelessChicken (5. Januar 2007)

Ich weiss, recht spät und die Regeln stehen eigentlich schon soweit, aber trotzdem:
Lasst ihr euch noch für eine Trennung bei den Hardtails in starr und gefedert erweichen?

Wir werden sonst wohl nur wenige wirklich alte Teile sehen, da die meisten wahrscheinlich ihre aktuellsten (meist gefederten) Geschosse präsentieren werden (wie auch ich) und die schönen alten Starrböcke stark unterrepräsentiert sein werden, weil die meistens wohl eher Zweit/Drittrad sind und dementsprechend zurückfallen würden. (gut, andererseits sind wir hier auch nicht im Classic-Forum, fänd's aber trotzdem ganz schön...)

Just my 2 Cents....


----------



## Kruko (5. Januar 2007)

Juhu, endlich geht es los!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

    Holt die Lappen raus und putz die Bikes   

Wird mit Sicherheit eine riesen Gaudi!!!


----------



## Kint (6. Januar 2007)

geilo.... alle begeistert aber noch kein bike online.... mal schaun ob überhaupt wer postet ansonsten gewinnt noch omas scooter.... 

und dem knochenlosen (etwa auch kein rückrat ?  ) hühnchen sei gesagt : ich finde 
a jetzt isses zu spät darüber zu diskutieren, 

b wirds dann leicht unübersichtlich und ich hab mir auch schon gedacht, dass SS rauslassen eigentlich schon doof is... 

c kann man sich ruhig mal entscheiden was denn nun hübscher ist, 
der seelenlose neuzeitbock der in taiwan zusammengebruzzelt wurde und der nur deshalb gerade noch ein gt ist, weil ein hochqualifizierter Amerikaner noch rechtzeitig in der qualitätskontrolle erkannt hat dass da ein tg geschweisst wurde und die notwendigen schritte unternommen hat -oder eben der innovative soulman himself, der seinerzeit schon in weiser vorraussicht des zukünftigen kultlandes des rahmenbaus in taiwan geschweisst wurde..... 
was das mit rigid/hardtail/fully zu tun hat ? weiss ich auch nicht - aber ich versteh die frage auch nicht. denn imho mach eine federgabel ein rad nicht schöner....


ACH und wenn jemand unbedingt spammen will - bitte, steh ich drüber. habe da keinen kontrollzwang den ich ausüben muss....


----------



## Kruko (6. Januar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> geilo.... alle begeistert aber noch kein bike online.... mal schaun ob überhaupt wer postet ansonsten gewinnt noch omas scooter....



Keiner will der Erste sein


----------



## bofh (6. Januar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Keiner will der Erste sein


Kint ist Erster. 

Das bringt mich auf eine Idee, wie wir Kints Idee des spamfreien Threads umsetzen könnten: Die Kandidatin schickt die URLs der Bilder und ihren Kommentar dazu per PM an Kint, der das Ganze dann (anonym?) in "seinem" Thread postet.

Was haltet Ihr davon? 

Gruß,

E.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (6. Januar 2007)

@kint: mag vielleict daran liegen daß das WEtter derzeit nix gut ist für schöne Fotos?

@all
Männer, Frauen: 
*Motivationsschub!*
Spende neben der Hose (in XL!) einen GT Vorbau, 1 1/8", Ahead, Stahl mit titanfinish, leider über die Jahre etwas verkratzt und an der Oberfläche mitgenommen.
Masse: 135mm, ca. 5 Grad steigend, also "klassische Streckbank"

Bilder:








P.S.: Motiviert mich, ich suche z.B. einen Syncros 1" Vorbau, gesteckt, min. 120mm, leicht ansteigend  ;-)


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

moin - habe schon ganz heiss auf das 2. foto auf den wettbewerb geklickt:
micha23 hat zwar eine regel schon durchbrochen, seinen einwand finde ich aber okay! wenns um die optische beurteilung geht, reichen 60kb nicht aus.

wie wäre es mit einem max. format von 800x600, das aber eine bessere auflösung und vielleicht bis zu 250kb haben kann ??? 

da sieht man eigentlich alles und es bleibt auf der seite noch einigermassen übersichtlich.


----------



## kingmoe (7. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> moin - habe schon ganz heiss auf das 2. foto auf den wettbewerb geklickt:
> micha23 hat zwar eine regel schon durchbrochen, seinen einwand finde ich aber okay! wenns um die optische beurteilung geht, reichen 60kb nicht aus.
> 
> wie wäre es mit einem max. format von 800x600, das aber eine bessere auflösung und vielleicht bis zu 250kb haben kann ???
> ...



Wieso 60KB?! Das gilt doch nur für einen direkten Anhang!!!

In der eigenen Galerie (Fotoalbum) müssen die Bilder eingestellt werden und dann im Posting mit den unter dem Foto angezeigten Links eingebunden werden.
Das habe selbst ich als PC-Legastheniker geschafft!

Wer noch kein Fotoalbum hat, kann es hier einrichten:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showmembers.php/cat/500

Auf "Album-Admin" gehen und eins einrichten.

Natürlich kann man auch von Bilder-Seiten wie Flickr etc. Bilder einbinden.


----------



## BonelessChicken (7. Januar 2007)

Mal was generelles zu den Größen der Bilder:
Schaut, daß ihr am besten relativ großformatige Bilder (größer 800x600, vielleicht 1024x768 oder whatever) nehmt. Die speichert ihr dann mit einer JPEG-Qualität von um die 70%. Denke das ist ein halbwegs akzeptabler Kompromiss zwischen Dateigröße und dem was tatsächlich zu sehen ist.
Der optischen Unterschied bei einem Bild mit 1024x768 an welches einmal mit 70% und einmal mit 100% Qualität gespeichert wurde ist marginal, der Dateigrössenunterschied hingegen recht groß.

Einfachstes Vorgehen:
Foto schiessen
Auf PC übertragen
Im Bildbearbeitungsprogramm meist unter "Größe ändern" die Größe halbieren oder vierteln (je nachdem wieviele MegaPixel eure Kamera hat)
Als JPEG mit ca. 70% Qualität speichern
Fertig zum hochladen!


----------



## versus (7. Januar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wieso 60KB?! Das gilt doch nur für einen direkten Anhang!!!



kint hatte doch darum gebeten die bilder als nur thumbnails (also als anhang) einzustellen. eben dafür ist die max. grösse 60kb.

ich denke wir können uns auf die von mir gemeinte und von dir bzw. boneless chicken beschriebene vorgehensweise einigen. 

kint / salzbrezel ???


----------



## salzbrezel (7. Januar 2007)

Ja, ich bin da eigentlich nicht für, alles so zu reglementieren. Ich denke, jeder sollte sein Rad so präsentieren, wie er meint. Ob als Thumbnail oder direkt... das spielt für mich eigentlich keine Rolle.

Ich finde allerdings, dass ein Bild schon auf eine Seite passen sollte. Es ist extrem nervig, bei Riesenbildern nach rechts und links zu scrollen. Deswegen würde ich sagen, dass Boneless chicken recht hat! Einfach ein Bild schießen und entsprechend verkleinern. Wenn man sich unsicher ist: Ob es passt kann man ja entsprechend im Testbereich des Forums sehen.


----------



## versus (8. Januar 2007)

na hauptsache es wird demnächst mal ein ernstgemeintes bike (nix gegen dein trailbike kint!!!) eingestellt und die offenen fragen H.I.E.R.H.E.R. verlagert wie kint es sich auch erbeten hatte !


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2007)

och leut.....

es geht um folgendes.... in dem wettbewerbsfred einfach ein thumbnail des fotoalbums fotos einfügen, so dass wie salzbrezel richtig erkannt hat, man eben nicht permanent hin und her scrollen muss....


BSP....:





wer sich jetzt die mühe macht auf das foto zu klicken.... hoppla ein popup und ne weiterleitung ins fotoalbum des users wo man sich das teil in voller größe seiner 95,6 kb angucken kann.... 

Das prozedere also wie folgt.

foto (egal wie groß ) uploaden, in dein fotoalbum einfügen - anschliessend den thumbnail link in den wettbewerb fred einfügen.

das war nur der übersichtlichkeit geschuldet, aber wennn ihr gerne scrollt, mir solls recht sein....ach und ich hab keinen bock mich erstmal mit bildbearbeitung zu beschäftigen bevor ich teilnehme....

Ach und das ricochet ist nicht meins.... es diente nur als beispiel und ich hatte eigentlich gar net vor am wettbewerb teilzunehmen....


----------



## Kint (9. Januar 2007)

übrigens ein negativ beispiel wenn man ein zu großes foto einfach so in den fred reinballert.... dann passiert nämlich folgendes ( und eigentlich ist das jetz nur für den cleiende... was man ja nun nicht tun soll ich aber trotzdem jetzt einfach mal mache....):




cleiende schrieb:


> P.S.: Motiviert mich, ich suche z.B. einen Syncros 1" Vorbau, gesteckt, min. 120mm, leicht ansteigend  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. Januar 2007)

juhuuu... das erste bike - und was für eins ! ! !
ne schlichte, blitzblank polierte schönheit, die sehr gut fotografiert wurde - thumbs up für oliversen !


----------



## gmozi (11. Januar 2007)

Gibts auch nen Preis für das hässlichste? Da würde ich im Moment sicherlich gewinnen 
Na vielleicht schaff ich es ja noch bis März und kann getreu dem Motto "Dabei sein ist alles" am Wettbewerb teilnehmen.


----------



## oliversen (16. Januar 2007)

He, Sansibar....

geht das noch mit ein paar besseren Fotos? Ich finde dein Bike geil...
Also: Eins von rechts, Ein Antriebsdetail, Ein Lenker Close up und noch Eins nach deiner Wahl.

Freue mich schon drauf

oliversen


----------



## sansibar (16. Januar 2007)

ok, schiesse die pics heut nacht und morgen vor 8 sind die online !


----------



## cleiende (16. Januar 2007)

@kint
grrrrrrr


----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Januar 2007)

So langsam muß ich mich beeilen:

Die XT-Kurbeln kommen wieder runter und werden durch  Ritchey Logic  ersetzt...







Gabel (Tange Big Fork) habe ich gerade tiefschwarz (vorher glitzernd schwarz) lackiert, jetzt fehlen teilemäßig lat Einkaufsliste nur noch ein Flite und eine gute Kette:






"Es gibt viel zutun - packen wir´s an..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliversen (22. Januar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> "Es gibt viel zutun - packen wir´s an..."



.... Also dann mal los!!!

Und LTS-Spinner, bitte hierher mit Kommentaren.

Die Politur meines Rahmen ist uebrigens nicht selbst poliert. Habe einen Kumpel der helfen konnte.

oliversen


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> .... Also dann mal los!!!



denn der märz kommt bald  



oliversen schrieb:


> Die Politur meines Rahmen ist uebrigens nicht selbst poliert. Habe einen Kumpel der helfen konnte.



das sieht auch nach einer professionellen arbeit aus  



oliversen schrieb:


> Und LTS-Spinner, bitte hierher mit Kommentaren.



richtig - die macher hatten doch ausdrücklich gebeten im wettbewerbs-fred NUR fotobeiträge einzustellen und den rest hier abzuwickeln


----------



## cleiende (22. Januar 2007)

@lts-spinner: Berufsbedingt klare Worte
Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! *Fragen hierher*, Fotos in den Wettbewerbsthread.
Und wenn Du eine direkte Frage an mich hast - PN mit Mailadresse und Du kriegst in diesem Fall was Du willst.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

@floid: immer noch ein sehr geiles bike ! 
nur um verwirrung zu vermeiden:
die kategorie ssp wurde vom chef gestrichen (siehe "nota bene") - also kat. hardtail, oder wolltest du darin lieber mit einem anderen bike antreten ?


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

Achso, dann ändere ich die Kategorie in Hardtail. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Davidbelize (23. Januar 2007)

ZITAT VERSUS:   @floid: immer noch ein sehr geiles bike ! 


dem kann ich nur zustimmen.  
falls mal ein bild von dem bike im schnee entstehen sollte wäre ich ein dankbarer abnehmer!


----------



## Janikulus (23. Januar 2007)

dem stimme ich auch zu, floid, ein extrem gelungener Aufbau. Was für eine Rettungsaktion! alles top abgestimmte Komponenten, sehr schön!


----------



## oliversen (23. Januar 2007)

@Flo, Supergeiles Bike.... Bin neidisch.

oliversen


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> falls mal ein bild von dem bike im schnee entstehen sollte wäre ich ein dankbarer abnehmer!



Vielleicht fällt ja demnächst Schnee in der Eifel und ich finde Zeit raufzufahren. Nur ob man im Schnee noch was von dem Rad erkennt?


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

für die schneetour würde ich gegebenenfalls die bereifung wechseln.
vielleicht so was:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (23. Januar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> für die schneetour würde ich gegebenenfalls die bereifung wechseln.
> vielleicht so was:



Tja, die waren damals sau teuer und von der Traktion äußerst bescheiden  

Aber schön würden sie aussehen, da geb ich Versus Recht


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

Ja, die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, sind aber bei eBay für über 160,- Euro weggegangen und das war mir doch zu teuer.

Allerdings könnte ich mich von dem einen Gang trennen, wenn ich noch ein paar weisse SRAM 9.0 SL Schalthebel und das passende weisse Schaltwerk finde.

Doch vielleicht versuche ich mich erstmal an einem Weisswandreifen:

http://www.radfieber.de/relaunchtest/d_0265_Reifen_Retrorunner_schwarz_weisswand1070.htm

http://www.radfieber.de/relaunchtest/d_0028_Reifen_Classic_Knobby_schwarz_weisswand836.htm

http://www.radfieber.de/relaunchtest/d_0132_Reifen_Retrorunner_schwarz_weisse_zierlinie833.htm

http://www.radfieber.de/relaunchtest/d_0102_Reifen_Returner_schwarz_weisswand845.htm


----------



## tomasius (23. Januar 2007)

@FloidAcroid

Schönes GT  

Nur der schwarze Vorbau gefällt mir nicht so. Ich hätte da noch einen weiß gepulverten syncros Vorbau (Ahead, 120mm, O°).  Interesse? PM.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Ja, die hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst, sind aber bei eBay für über 160,- Euro weggegangen und das war mir doch zu teuer.


hatte ich auch gesehen - der totale knaller  



FloidAcroid schrieb:


> Allerdings könnte ich mich von dem einen Gang trennen, wenn ich noch ein paar weisse SRAM 9.0 SL Schalthebel und das passende weisse Schaltwerk finde.



auch wenn ich mir damit selbst ins knie schiesse, da ich auch so ein bisschen drauf äuge (aber bei dir passen sie eindeutig besser):

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...MEWA:IT&viewitem=&item=260076498841&rd=1&rd=1

schei$$e!!! sehe gerade, dass die auktion schon rum ist - nicht mal 20 euro für die weissen sl griffe


----------



## Deleted 5247 (23. Januar 2007)

tomasius schrieb:


> @FloidAcroid
> 
> Schönes GT
> 
> ...


Der ist aber bestimmt nachträglich gepulvert worden, oder? Darfst mich ruhig etwas verschwurbelt nennen, aber außer dem Rahmen wollte ich nur vom Hersteller weiss lackierte Teile anbauen.

@versus: Die lange Halfpipe Version gefiel mir nicht, daher habe ich nicht zugeschlagen - obwohl der Preis schon gut war.


----------



## Kint (23. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @kint
> grrrrrrr



falsche reaktion herr dachdecker....


----------



## cleiende (23. Januar 2007)

@kint
etymologisch richtig, aber sonst die grundfalsche Anrede.
Mach mich nur weiter heiß und zeig mir nen schwarzen Syncros, 1" Schaft, min 120mm.......daher das "Grrrr".

Im Bilderthread wird wohl spätestens im Februar richtig Action herrschen, bis jetzt schleppt er sich ja hin.


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Im Bilderthread wird wohl spätestens im Februar richtig Action herrschen, bis jetzt schleppt er sich ja hin.



kommt schon - keine sorge


----------



## sansibar (24. Januar 2007)

@ Floid: super diese Farbkombi, da werd ich echt neidisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (25. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> @kint
> etymologisch richtig, aber sonst die grundfalsche Anrede.
> Mach mich nur weiter heiß und zeig mir nen schwarzen Syncros, 1" Schaft, min 120mm.......daher das "Grrrr".
> 
> Im Bilderthread wird wohl spätestens im Februar richtig Action herrschen, bis jetzt schleppt er sich ja hin.



FRAU Dachdecker?  

und vielleicht magst du hier mal reingucken ? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=237489&highlight=synchros


----------



## cleiende (25. Januar 2007)

is wech


----------



## Davidbelize (27. Januar 2007)

@cleiende- danke für die eröffnung des edelmetall-bereiches im gt universum. 
hübsches teil das du da hast (xizang rahmen ist bei mir leider noch das "missing link,was sich aber bei nem schönen angebot noch ändern wird)
muss aber leider noch warten,da ich heute bei einem dekerf  (asche auf mein haupt) zugeschlagen habe.
werde heute versuchen mit meinem 91er zaskar dagegen anzutreten.
mal sehen was daraus wird......


----------



## versus (27. Januar 2007)

titan - einfach immer wieder schön! 
auf welches gewicht kommst du mit dem aufbau ?
hast das gesamtgewicht in der tabelle verschwiegen ;-) ?


----------



## cleiende (27. Januar 2007)

@versus
Gewicht: Nie genau nachgewogen, aber mit der Federwaage knapp unter 10kg. 
Nicht vergessen: Der GT Titanrahmen ist so schwer wie die Std. Kinesis-Alurahmen heute in der Mittelklasse. Wie geschrieben, es ist weniger das Gewicht als der Komfort. Ich mache ab und an Touren mit einem Kumpel der auswärts wohnt und da tauschen wir Zaskar und Xizang immer wieder durch. Wenn ich dann neben ihm fahre und sehe wie stark das Xizang flext dann weiß ich genau warum ich das Zaskar mittlerweile als bretthart empfinde. Allerdings braucht das Xizang bergab eine "starke Hand" wogegen das Zaskar mit der Magura Stahlfedergabel hemmungslos durch alles durchpflügt worauf Du es richtest.
Auf dem Xizang sind 6-8 Std kein Problem, vom Zaskar kannst Du mich dann runterheben.

@davidbelize
DeKerf ist doch was echt Schönes! Ich habe lange überlegt noch eines der Letzten zu bestellen, habe aber leider keinen Platz für ein 7tes Rad (und mit dem 6ten im Aufbau gehe ich fremd - AMERICAN CompLite). Der noch verfügbare Platz ist reserviert für die zukünftigen Räder meiner drei Kinder. Momentan fahren sie Puky, aber bald.....


----------



## Effendi Sahib (27. Januar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @cleiende- danke für die eröffnung des edelmetall-bereiches im gt universum.
> hübsches teil das du da hast (xizang rahmen ist bei mir leider noch das "missing link,was sich aber bei nem schönen angebot noch ändern wird)
> muss aber leider noch warten,da ich heute bei einem dekerf  (asche auf mein haupt) zugeschlagen habe.
> werde heute versuchen mit meinem 91er zaskar dagegen anzutreten.
> mal sehen was daraus wird......



   Respekt, David!    

Wenn ich jetzt (Dank Deiner Mittäterschaft) mit Bauxit unterwegs sein werde, ist es nur fair, daß Du jetzt was Rostgefährdetes unter´m Hintern hast  

Auf die dunkle Seite des Stahls Du kommen mußt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (28. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Momentan fahren sie Puky, aber bald.....



vielleicht was in der art ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200073605585&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2007)

So, ich hab dann auch meinen Beitrag zum Wettbewerb geleistet. Ich glaube allerdings, das Aus- und Bewerten wird sehr schwierig werden, bis jetzt habe ich noch kein Rad gesehen was mir nicht gefällt....

Ich freue mich auf weitere schöne Bilder.
Manni


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2007)

aaahhh... ich war ja schon gespannt welches bike du posten würdest.
hast dich meiner meinung nach für das richtige etnschieden.
zum xten mal: sehr tolles rad in einem wahnsinns zustand ! ! !

bekomme immer mehr lust auf stahl...


----------



## versus (31. Januar 2007)

habe gestern einigermassen erfolglos versucht meinen aktuellen favoriten in der gruppe hardtail festzulegen - mann, das war jetzt schon ganz schön schwierig, obwohl es erst ein paar räder sind...


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> is wech



aber der andere, der zum tauschen angeboten wurde, der nicht....


----------



## Davidbelize (3. Februar 2007)

hey leute
ich bin ja schon ein bisschen enttäuscht,dass im wettbewerb keine bilder mehr eingestellt wurden (zumindest in den letzten paar tagen).

also macht mal was..........


----------



## kingmoe (3. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich bin ja schon ein bisschen enttäuscht,dass im wettbewerb keine bilder mehr eingestellt wurden (zumindest in den letzten paar tagen).
> 
> also macht mal was..........



Ich bin sicher, dass es einigen hier so geht wie mir: Wenn man was postet, soll es halbwegs schön sein. Aber man hat ja für die wichtigen Dinge nie Zeit... Da fällt mir ein, Kint, wir müssen reden ;-))

Sei versichert, kurz vor Toresschluss geht die Zahl der Postings rapide nach oben  

Wenn es der Vorfreude dient: RR wird mein Edge (das ist fast fertig), Hardtail ein purple Zaskar (da gibbet noch gar nix, was zusammengeschraubt wurde) und Fully ist mein i-Drive5 (das total verschlammt im Keller steht)...


----------



## HimoRoyden (4. Februar 2007)

Hallo Leutz! 

Zum Thread: ICH HABE DAS SCHÖNSTE GT - DENN ES IST MEIN GT! Wartet ab, sobald ich mit meiner alten Mühle fertig bin, gibt es Bilder davon. Derzeit ist alles kplt. Zerlegt in meinem Wohnzimmer und der Rahmen wartet auf Finishing. Hab schon bestimmt 3 Std. die drecks Salzkorrosion wegpolert. Sieht nach weiteren 30 Std. Arbeit aus. 

ByTheWay: Kann mir einer von euch lieben sagen, was das für eine Lackierung ist auf folgendem Bild? Ich hätte diese Qualität gerne in matt weiss für mein Zassi...


----------



## BonelessChicken (4. Februar 2007)

Das untere ist aber kein Zaskar.


----------



## redsandow (4. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich bin ja schon ein bisschen enttäuscht,dass im wettbewerb keine bilder mehr eingestellt wurden (zumindest in den letzten paar tagen).
> 
> also macht mal was..........



DANKE respekt,seehr schick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich bin ja schon ein bisschen enttäuscht,dass im wettbewerb keine bilder mehr eingestellt wurden (zumindest in den letzten paar tagen).
> 
> also macht mal was..........



hast recht, allerdings geht es mir so wie von moe beschrieben. gestern hatte ich zeit, aber es war so grau und diesig bei uns, dass die fotos echt nix geworden wären.
heute wechselt die sonne ständig mit wolken, aber ich denke es wird irgendwann klappen  

ich denke auch, dass der ebay-effekt noch eintreten wird  !


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

ES IST UND BLEIBT DAS SCHÖNSTE FULLY DER WELT   !

da hast du recht !


----------



## Kruko (4. Februar 2007)

Habe mal die Teile, die vom LTS-Umbau übrig geblieben sind gesichtet. Stelle für die Preise die Original Gabel des LTS zur Verfügung. Ist eine RST-Doppelbrückengabel.


----------



## versus (4. Februar 2007)

xcr fertig und fotowetter! mein beitrag zum thema fully folgt noch heute abend...


----------



## Janikulus (5. Februar 2007)

@Davidbelize: kannst du bitte ein paar Detailaufnahmen von dem Adapter für Scheibenbremse an deinem LTS Thermo posten? Ach ja, sehr schönes Bike! Meins warten noch auf den Aufbau, evtl. mit einer Scheibe...


----------



## Deleted 5247 (5. Februar 2007)

@ versus: Sehr feines Gerät. Das Tüpfelchen auf dem 'i' wäre meiner Meinung nach ein schwarz oder rot eloxierter Hinterbau.


----------



## Manni1599 (5. Februar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> @ versus: Sehr feines Gerät. Das Tüpfelchen auf dem 'i' wäre meiner Meinung nach ein schwarz oder rot eloxierter Hinterbau.



Ja, da kann ich mich nur anschließen, schönes Rad! Und zum XCR Team gehört nun mal der blaue Hinterbau.


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2007)

FloidAcroid schrieb:


> @ versus: Sehr feines Gerät. Das Tüpfelchen auf dem 'i' wäre meiner Meinung nach ein schwarz oder rot eloxierter Hinterbau.



danke!
ein zweiter hinterbau (derzeit rot lackiert) liegt schon bei mir.
ich habe auch schon kontakt mit einem lackierer, der mir das teil rot lasieren könnte, sieht dann aus wie bei der judy race in electric red.
allerdings muss das teil dazu komplett entlackt werden, die lasur in 3 schichten aufgetragen wird und das sonst alles viel zu dick werden würde.
zu dem muss er farbkarten anlegen um genau den ton zu treffen. 
und das ist nunmal alles recht zeitintensiv und damit auch einfach teuer... 

mit eloxieren (lassen) habe ich null erfahrung! ist das bezahlbar?

einfach schwarz lackieren wäre die andere alternative...

@manni: ich sage mir auch immer wieder, dass der blaue hinterbau einfach dazugehört, aber gerade bei so einem licht wie gestern denke ich dann immer wieder, dass das blau einfach nicht richtig passt...


----------



## redsandow (5. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ES IST UND BLEIBT DAS SCHÖNSTE FULLY DER WELT   !
> 
> da hast du recht !



kleiner einwurf,steigerung ist sts lobo dh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> kleiner einwurf,steigerung ist sts lobo dh



klares nein ! 
dh ist halt so gar nicht mein fach und ausserdem spricht mich die klare konstruktion des lts viel mehr an !


----------



## cleiende (5. Februar 2007)

Nur mal am Rande:
War da nicht was?
Thumbsnails sollten in den Thread, nix Bilder im Breitwandformat


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande:
> War da nicht was?
> Thumbsnails sollten in den Thread, nix Bilder im Breitwandformat



ich dachte wenn ich mir schon die Breitwandtabelle der teile gespart habe, kann ich die fotos direkt einfügen  

ich (+david, +oliversen) kann das noch ändern falls gewünscht!?


----------



## versus (5. Februar 2007)

gerade sehe ich, dass ich das nicht kann, da ich den beitrag nicht ändern kann! liegts an der exclamation statt thread ? könnens nur die beiden quizmaster?


----------



## oliversen (5. Februar 2007)

hi zusammen,

ich finde die Bilder mit 800 x 600 Aufloesung genau richtig. Ein bisschen in die Mitte gerueckt und schon passt es genau auf den Bildschirm. Ausserdem nervt mich persoenlich diese Thumbnail-Klickerei. 

Aber nichts fuer ungut. Solange keine Megafiles eingefuegt werden kann (glaube ich) jeder so wie er will.

Hey versus, geiles Bike uebrigens....

... wollen wir schonmal ueber Favoriten diskutieren?


----------



## Kint (5. Februar 2007)

nö auch die könnens net...

sowas können nur mods. 

deswegen hatten wir uns eigentlich VORHER auf einen einheitlich vorgehensweise einigen wollen aber hier macht ja eh jeder was er will....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (5. Februar 2007)

Ich weiß ja nicht wie es euch geht...
Aber als ich den Wettbewerb im Sinn hatte, hätte ich mir nicht träumen lassen, dass ich schon nach einer Seite Bikes nicht mehr weiß, welches das Schönste ist. Die sind ja alle so geil, wenn das so weiter geht wird es wohl richtig schwer *einen * Sieger (pro Katergorie) zu finden.
Das mit der Bildgröße ist absolut ok, wie ich finde. Allerdings läd es schon ein wenig länger.

Gruß...


----------



## benni.deluxe (5. Februar 2007)

oliversen schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich finde die Bilder mit 800 x 600 Aufloesung genau richtig. Ein bisschen in die Mitte gerueckt und schon passt es genau auf den Bildschirm. Ausserdem nervt mich persoenlich diese Thumbnail-Klickerei.
> 
> ...



Kann mich da nur anschließen. Die Klickerei mit den Thumbs nervt nur ab!
Max. 800 x 600 und die Welt ist voll in Ordnung, wozu gibts denn schließlich 19 Zoll Schirme und größer  

@ Volker: sehr schickes Teil, würd mir auch gefallen. Macht bestimmt Laune, das Teil durchs Gehölz zu reiten...


----------



## redsandow (6. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> danke!
> ein zweiter hinterbau (derzeit rot lackiert) liegt schon bei mir.
> ich habe auch schon kontakt mit einem lackierer, der mir das teil rot lasieren könnte, sieht dann aus wie bei der judy race in electric red.
> allerdings muss das teil dazu komplett entlackt werden, die lasur in 3 schichten aufgetragen wird und das sonst alles viel zu dick werden würde.
> ...



den blauen hinterbau würde ich lassen!schon darüber nachgedacht die sattelstutze in blau umeloxieren zu lasen? ist bestimmt preiswerter als den hinterbau zu lakieren und es währe auch ein sehr stimmiges gesamt bild


----------



## devil-lime (6. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey leute
> ich bin ja schon ein bisschen enttäuscht,dass im wettbewerb keine bilder mehr eingestellt wurden (zumindest in den letzten paar tagen).
> 
> also macht mal was..........



na sehr fein das lts, dein zaskar sowieso. das ist der rahmen doch in gute hände gekommen. 
dann viel spass damit und man siehst sich bestimmt auf den berliner strassen, ich bin dann der mit dem polierten;-)) und den grünen bremsen


----------



## cleiende (6. Februar 2007)

@kint
Was mach ich jetzt? Ich habe den Vorbau 140mm, 0 Grad, knappe 20. Wie werde ich jetzt motiviert noch weitere Räder (in Technicolor-Cinemascope) in den Wettbewerb einzustellen? Noch 22 spannende Tage.


----------



## HimoRoyden (6. Februar 2007)

He Leute, nix für ungut - aber der Sinn dieses Threads ist doch nicht die "beste Bildgrösse für Internetforen" zu erroieren, sonder geile Bikes zu sehen. Macht doch den ultimativen "Was ist die beste Auflösung" Thread auf und zankt euch dort. Lieb gemeint,
Himo.

P.S.: Mir ist es lieber es lädt länger und es sind Details zu erkennen. So manches Bike hier geht echt ans Herz...


----------



## Janikulus (6. Februar 2007)

@Kint: das finde ich jetzt auch blöde, dass die Beiträge nicht editiert werden können. Ich habe da ein dummen Fehler im Text zu meinem LTS, es ist natürlich ein 97er und nicht ein 96er.
Ist jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber kann man irgendwie erwirken, dass das geändert wird?
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> den blauen hinterbau würde ich lassen!schon darüber nachgedacht die sattelstutze in blau umeloxieren zu lasen? ist bestimmt preiswerter als den hinterbau zu lakieren und es währe auch ein sehr stimmiges gesamt bild



nee, nee danke - lieber nicht. welches blaue eloxal sollte denn zu DEM lack passen  ?
dann lieber an dem zweithinterbau (überigens vom derzeit verschollenen oldman  ) rumbasteln.


----------



## redsandow (7. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> nee, nee danke - lieber nicht. welches blaue eloxal sollte denn zu DEM lack passen  ?
> dann lieber an dem zweithinterbau (überigens vom derzeit verschollenen oldman  ) rumbasteln.



soweit ich weiß gibt es bei eloxalfarben auch eine ral palette ist kein problem sich da ein passende farbe raus zu suchen wenn nicht würde ich zumindestens keinen schwarzen hinterbau sondern einen roten einbauen


----------



## kingmoe (7. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es bei eloxalfarben auch eine ral palette ist kein problem sich da ein passende farbe raus zu suchen wenn nicht würde ich zumindestens keinen schwarzen hinterbau sondern einen roten einbauen



Das Problem beim Eloxieren ist ja, den Ton genau zu treffen, da ist Pulvern "zuverlässiger" was das Endergebnis angeht. Je nach Legierung und Dauer des Bades sieht derselbe Ton ja am Ende total anders aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß gibt es bei eloxalfarben auch eine ral palette ist kein problem sich da ein passende farbe raus zu suchen wenn nicht würde ich zumindestens keinen schwarzen hinterbau sondern einen roten einbauen



ich habe ja einen roten, aber eben rot lackierten hinterbau und ich finde lack (pulver) und eloxal mischen grundsätzlich immer schwierig, da eloxal je nach lichteinfall stark unterschiedlich reflektiert und damit auch eine andere farbigkeit bekommt. 
bei dem xcr funktioniert es mit dem hauptrahmen noch recht gut, aber das hinterb(l)au kann ich mir als eloxal nicht gut vorstellen.
irgendwann werde ich den ersatzhinterbau rot lasieren, oder eben eloxieren lassen. 
WER eloxiert denn ? sind das normale lackierbetriebe, oder müsste das was spetielles sein ?


----------



## Janikulus (7. Februar 2007)

das Eloxieren machen eigentlich nur Eloxier Betriebe, da braucht man Bäder, Entsorgung usw... es gibt da aber recht viele auf dem markt, einfach mal in www.wlw.de nachschauen. Dann mal anrufen oder vorbeischauen ob man da als Privatperson mal was mit reinlegen kann. Ansonsten habe ich noch diese interessante Seite gefunden: Do it yourself Eloxieren!
http://www.electronic-thingks.de/eloxieren/index.php
Gruss,
Paul


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

Tag zusammen.

Scheinbar habt ihr da schon ein wenig Erfarung mit Lackieren und Eloxieren. Daher (im eigentlich falschen Thema) meine Frage an euch:

Kann mir jemand hinweise auf das Lackverfahren des im Bild dargestellten Bikes geben? Die matte Oberfläche mutet einfach fantastisch an und ich würde etwas ähnliches in matt weiss für meinen Hobel bevorzugen. Pulver ist einfach sauschwer.

Dankbar für Hinweise,
Himo.


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> He Leute, nix für ungut - aber der Sinn dieses Threads ist doch nicht die "beste Bildgrösse für Internetforen" zu erroieren, sonder geile Bikes zu sehen. Macht doch den ultimativen "Was ist die beste Auflösung" Thread auf und zankt euch dort. Lieb gemeint,
> Himo.
> .



nicht ganz. 
wir haben uns mehr oder minder gemeinsam (in diesem fred) auf eine darstellungsform geinigt, was neben der bildgröße/art auch die ansichten angeht um zb auch die chancengleichheit zu wahren. denn das ist der wettbewerb - da gehts auch um was etc... wer einfach nur sein bike zeigen will kann das gerne in der gallery tun. 

klar wirkt ein bike das sich über den ganzen bildschirm verteilt schöner als ein minibild, aber wie bereits *eruiert * will/kann nicht jeder mit einem bildbearbeitungsprogramm umgehen, (was ja auch mit bikes nix zu tun hat !) um die bilder exakt zu skalieren. es nervt darüberhinaus links/rechts zu scrollen nur weil man eben grade auf einem 14" bildschirm schaut. 

All das wurde hier bereits *eruiert * und ein konsens wurde gefunden. ich verstehe nicht warum du (nebenbei ein newbie - NICHT BÖSE GEMEINT) an dem jetzt rumzweifelst.


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

Sorry auch! hab nur hier ein wenig rumgeschaut. Denn ich wollte geile Bikes geniessen. Hab mir die Mühe gespart euren Erusionen zu folgen. War einfach zu anstrengend. Macht bestimmt Sinn die ganze Sosse, langweilt aber eben gerade einen NEWBIE wie mich.

Nix für ungut, ich passe mich an. Sorry für etwaig falsch verstandene Kritig und unpassenden Wortlaut.

The Himo.

keep  & 

Next time: check the rulez first? Trotzdem GEILE AKTION euer Wettbewerb.


----------



## Kint (7. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> @
> Ist jetzt nicht so tragisch, aber kann man irgendwie erwirken, dass das geändert wird?



frag den mod... afaik: nur der kann beiträge editieren -  


und vielleicht nochmal zur klärung - jeder darf hier tun und lassen was er will. is nicht mein forum, is nich mein thema ( auch wenn ichs erstellt habe ) 

ich bin auch niemandem böse wenn ers jetzt eben doch anders macht. ich habe nur gesagt ok ich kümmer mich drum und dazu gehört eben auch sowas. 

und nureinmal zur erinnerung - es gab hier sogar aufrufe dass alle einen einheitlichen hintergrund benutzen sollen....





HimoRoyden schrieb:


> Next time: check the rulez first?



diese einstellung kommt hier überall im forum besser an, egal wo du dich bewegst.... ganz besonders beio den klassikern.... 

und darüberhinaus alles fluffich...


----------



## HimoRoyden (7. Februar 2007)

*und darüberhinaus alles fluffich...*  *WORD!* 

Wir sind doch alle so extrem gechilled. GotT sei dank!!!!


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2007)

HimoRoyden schrieb:


> *und darüberhinaus alles fluffich...*  *WORD!*
> 
> Wir sind doch alle so extrem gechilled. GotT sei dank!!!!



ich bin ja so was von gechilled mein lieber himo !
sagt dir "less is more" irgendwas ?


----------



## salzbrezel (8. Februar 2007)

@grunzi

Das ist einfach der schönste GT-Rahmen ever. Der Aufbau ist eigenwillig, aber bestimmt super zum biken, grade die Reba und die Roloff. Was wiegt das gute Stück denn?

Ein paar kleine Kritikpunkte:
Tu mit bitte einen Gefallen und tausch die Sattelstütze gegen eine ungefederte. Und ein/zwei Aufkleber am Rahmen weniger könnten mehr sein. In der Einstellung scheint die Reba für den Rahmen etwas hoch zu bauen, kann das sein?

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. Februar 2007)

Schade, dass die Bilder vom Rohloff-Zassi so schlecht bzw. klein sind, denn das ist ja echt mal ein ganz anderer Aufbau


----------



## versus (8. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Schade, dass die Bilder vom Rohloff-Zassi so schlecht bzw. klein sind, denn das ist ja echt mal ein ganz anderer Aufbau



genau - stellt doch endlich mal richtig grosse bilder rein -  habnixgesagtundbinauchschonwiederweg....


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Februar 2007)

....die Bilder sind auch in meinem Fotoalbum zu sehen. Sorry, aber mit dieser Thumbnail-Sache kam ich nicht klar ;-((

Ja , die Reba hat 115 mm ( U-Turn ) und ohne Probleme so fahrbar.
Je nach Strecke senke ich sie aber ab.

Habe nur den Vorbau gedreht, hätte aber auch einen flacheren Lenker nehmen können....so jedenfalls klappts sehr gut.

So wie es auf den Bildern zu sehen ist, wiegt es 13,2 kg ( Personenwaage ) 

Zu beachten wäre noch: die fehlenden Canti-Sockel am Rahmen......

Die gefederte Sattelstütze ist mir schon wichtig, denn sie bringt echt was. Hatte zuvor 'ne Thudbuster drin, aber durch die kommt der Sattel ( noch weiter) zu weit nach vorne !


----------



## Deleted 83484 (8. Februar 2007)

....und zur Zeit bin ich dabei, mein ID Xc 1.0 zusammenzustellen.
Aber es fehlen noch zu viele Teile, um Fotos zu machen ;-(

Das wird dann jedenfalls auch mit den Laufrädern vom Zaskar bestückt, denn für'ne 2. Rohloff habe ich das Geld nicht......


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2007)

hey t.. alias sixTimesNine wo bleibt dein xizang?


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. Februar 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> hey t.. alias sixTimesNine wo bleibt dein xizang?



Wir haben seine Adresse - laß uns dort einbrechen und ALLES fotographieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benni.deluxe (17. Februar 2007)

Moin, Moin,

evtl. ein bisschen OT, aber ich denke aufgrund der Bilder bin ich hier nicht unbedingt falsch. Im Wettbewerb gabs ja schon einige auf Hochglanz polierte Rahmen. Womit habt ihr das gemacht. Ich hab hier bei mir noch ne Dose NEVR DULL stehen. Wär das was? Was habt ihr so verwendet? Bin bei meinem Bike in den letzten Steps und wollte ihm noch ne kleine kosmestische Behandlung schenken.

Edit sagt: jaja, ich weiß, das Thema ist schon etliche Male durchgekaut worden


----------



## Davidbelize (17. Februar 2007)

benni.deluxe schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> evtl. ein bisschen OT, aber ich denke aufgrund der Bilder bin ich hier nicht unbedingt falsch. Im Wettbewerb gabs ja schon einige auf Hochglanz polierte Rahmen. Womit habt ihr das gemacht. Ich hab hier bei mir noch ne Dose NEVR DULL stehen. Wär das was? Was habt ihr so verwendet? Bin bei meinem Bike in den letzten Steps und wollte ihm noch ne kleine kosmestische Behandlung schenken.
> 
> Edit sagt: jaja, ich weiß, das Thema ist schon etliche Male durchgekaut worden





das produkt der stunde (meiner meinung nach gibt es nichts besseres) ist alu magic.
das solltest du in jedem gut sortierten bikerladen finden (ich meine die dinger mit viel chrom und dicken motoren).


----------



## versus (18. Februar 2007)

so mein beitrag in sachen hardtail steht! leider kam das zr zu spät und somit wird es für die kategorie rennrad nicht fertig werden.
habe ganz artig thumbnails eingefügt


----------



## cleiende (18. Februar 2007)

Hammergeil! Sogar stimmig in den Rottönen. Kommt maximal als Rad eines meiner Kinder in Frage (für die darf ich noch Räder kaufen ).
Den Brakebooster kenne ich als "Fred Salmon Racing", hab ich meinem Bruder in Gold fürs blaue Bravado geschenkt.


----------



## GTdanni (18. Februar 2007)

Mensch ich Penner hab doch wieder mal voll verschlafen. 

Der Wettbewerb endet doch am 01.03. mir war immer wie Ende März. 

Nun steh ich da und hab noch kein Foto gemacht, alle 3 Räder dreckig und keinen Fotoaparat. 

Wenigstens ein weißes Bettuch als Hintergrund hab ich schonmal eben besorgt. 

Mal sehen wie die Fotos mit der alten Cam werden sonst muss ich mir noch irgendwo eine leihen. 


Cu Danni  

@ Versus , das Zassi sieht Klasse aus.


----------



## Manni1599 (19. Februar 2007)

Ja, schade das wir die ZR's nicht mehr pünktlich fertig bekommen. Dafür wird es nächstes Jahr zumindest bei den Rennrädern ein Mehraufkommen geben. 

Und nochmal: ALLE im Wettbewerb geposteten Räder sind einfach schöne, vor allem aber individuell aufgebaute Einzelstücke an denen man sieht, mit wie viel Begeisterung unser Hobby gepflegt wird. 

@versus: Dein Zaskar ist imho nicht zu toppen! Für mich das schönste! (Zaskar)


----------



## versus (19. Februar 2007)

danke!
@chistoph: ich habe den booster auch noch in grün - kommt dann ans rasta-zaskar ;-)

@danni: los, los ! und wenns handybilder sind!

@manni: ja die zrs kamen ein paar wochen zu spät, aber dann eben nächstes mal.

@all: langsam wirds zeit - es sind noch 2 wochen ! ! ! ! !


----------



## kingmoe (19. Februar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Mensch ich Penner hab doch wieder mal voll verschlafen.
> Der Wettbewerb endet doch am 01.03. mir war immer wie Ende März.



  Dachte ich auch   

Dann muss ich wohl mein persönliches Schmuckstück (Hardtail) wohl am 28.02. kurz vor Mitternacht unfertig einstellen, mal sehen, wie weit ich damit komme. i-Drive gibt´s dann dreckig und Renner ist morgen dran.


----------



## korat (21. Februar 2007)

GTdanni schrieb:


> Der Wettbewerb endet doch am 01.03. mir war immer wie Ende März.



*huch*
nun hab ich mich entschlossen, doch noch mitzumachen, und jetzt das...
na dann kommts eben wie es ist.


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2007)

also ich hoffe schon, dass noch einige bikes abgeknipst und eingestellt werden. es sind da noch einige schätzchen, die bisher nicht aufgetaucht sind!
gerade in sachen stahl fehlen da noch ein paar kandidaten.

gibts denn auch nicht mehr renner und BMXer ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Effendi Sahib (21. Februar 2007)

korat schrieb:


> *huch*
> nun hab ich mich entschlossen, doch noch mitzumachen, und jetzt das...
> na dann kommts eben wie es ist.



Ich dachte auch, es wäe Ende März - wollen wir das Reglement nicht dahingehend anpassen?


----------



## alf2 (21. Februar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch, es wäe Ende März - wollen wir das Reglement nicht dahingehend anpassen?



Bin ich auch dafür, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dann mit meinem ZR Rahmen.


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2007)

alf2 schrieb:


> Bin ich auch dafür, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja dann mit meinem ZR Rahmen.



 dann hätte ich mit dem versand noch warten und konkurrenz gleich vorneweg ausstechen sollen


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dann hätte ich mit dem versand noch warten und konkurrenz gleich vorneweg ausstechen sollen



Du sagst es


----------



## Manni1599 (21. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dann hätte ich mit dem versand noch warten und konkurrenz gleich vorneweg ausstechen sollen




 PÖSER PURSCHE!


----------



## Davidbelize (21. Februar 2007)

falls der wettbewerb noch verlängert werden sollte,bitte ich um eine umbenennung.


DER/DIE/DAS schönste gt 2007-?    WETTBEWERB für jedermann und tollen preisen


WIE DER WEISE LAO GTSE SCHON SAGTE:
wer sich ein 2tes und 3tes gt zaskar nach hause holt der holt sich stress nach hause


----------



## SixTimesNine (21. Februar 2007)

Ja, aber bitte bis allerspätestens 2025 fertigstellen, da wollte ich nämlich in Rente gehen. (Sprich danach müßte zur Gegenfinanzierung alles verkauft werden)


----------



## cleiende (21. Februar 2007)

Moment mal, Kint und die Salzbrezel habe doch glasklar die Regeln erstellt und gepostet. 
"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" - schreibt ein Schei$$ Controller.


----------



## Kruko (21. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Moment mal, Kint und die Salzbrezel habe doch glasklar die Regeln erstellt und gepostet.
> "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" - schreibt ein Schei$$ Controller.



Ich denke ebenso, sonst haben wir nächsten Monat die selben Diskussionen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (21. Februar 2007)

Also, mir ist das eigentlich ziemlich egal, ob der Wettbewerb noch ein paar Tage länger läuft. Wäre halt ganz schön, wenn sich noch ein paar mehr Räder finden würden, im Moment ist es ja noch recht dürftig...
Also, wenn es was bringen sollte, dh es kommen noch ein paar Räder mehr, dann ist die Verlängerung ok.

Gruß...


----------



## kingmoe (21. Februar 2007)

Natürlich bleibt die Deadline so!
Da kommen schon noch Räder dazu, da bin ich mir sicher.

Außerdem wollen wir das in einem Jahr doch sicher wieder machen, oder?!


----------



## versus (21. Februar 2007)

10 tage zeit zum putzen + fotos machen - da geht doch noch was !


----------



## benni.deluxe (21. Februar 2007)

Diejenigen, die hier ne Fristverlängerung wollen, waren wohl in der Schule auch immer die, die ihre Mappen und Referate nie pünktlich fertig hatten, was? 

Scherz bei Seite, hätte zwar auch nichts dagegen, aber die Regeln waren klar.
Obwohl bei mir auch Ende März im Hinterkopf war. Deswegen ist mein Bock ja auch noch nicht fertig.  

Keep Ya Head Up, das wird schon  

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## versus (22. Februar 2007)

vielleicht brauchts ein machtwort der mods!
kint, salzbrezel ? ? ?


----------



## Davidbelize (22. Februar 2007)

DER GROSSE WEISE LAO GTSE SAGT:THIS YEAR NEXT TIME NEXT CHANCE

und ausserdem brauchen wir ja auch bikes für den nächsten wettbewerb. 


arbeite ja noch an einem sts,lts bb und tequesta und einem fremdkörper namens dekerf (das dauert aber noch lange)


SUCHE: scott boulder in 16 wenn nicht anders möglich in 18 aus der zeit zwischen 90 und 93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (22. Februar 2007)

> vielleicht brauchts ein machtwort der mods!
> kint, salzbrezel ? ? ?



Naja, habe ja gestern schonmal gäußert, dass ich die Beteiligung recht dürftig finde. Ist natürlich immer schön, wenn man viel zu sehen bekommt.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass noch so viel passieren wird, die Frist war ja nicht grade kurz. Und wie ich in den letzten Posts lesen konnte, seid ihr ja fast alle dagegen. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, aber eure Meinungen sind ja deutlich... also keine Verlängerung?

Gruß...


----------



## korat (22. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> 10 tage zeit zum putzen + fotos machen



da ist auch hoffentlich einer mit sonne dabei...


----------



## Effendi Sahib (22. Februar 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Naja, habe ja gestern schonmal gäußert, dass ich die Beteiligung recht dürftig finde. Ist natürlich immer schön, wenn man viel zu sehen bekommt.
> Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass noch so viel passieren wird, die Frist war ja nicht grade kurz. Und wie ich in den letzten Posts lesen konnte, seid ihr ja fast alle dagegen. Mir ist es eigentlich egal, aber eure Meinungen sind ja deutlich... also keine Verlängerung?
> 
> Gruß...



Umfrage/Abstimmung?


----------



## Manni1599 (23. Februar 2007)

Wir sollten das so machen wie besprochen und gut so. Zeit war genug da, sonst werden wir nie fertig. Als nächstes werden sonst wieder die "Klassen" überdacht (ICH hätte gerne auch "Singlespeed"  ) usw. 

Nächstes Jahr wollen wir doch auch wieder starten. 

Manni


----------



## HimoRoyden (23. Februar 2007)

Effendi Sahib schrieb:


> Ich dachte auch, es wäe Ende März - wollen wir das Reglement nicht dahingehend anpassen?



Ja Ja Ja! Ich schaffe es mit Sicherheit NICHT bis 1. März. Derzeit sind noch Schleifarbeiten am Rahmen und anschliessend Finishing angesagt. Das haut nicht mehr hin. 

Ich bin zwar vermutlich bei diesen geilen Hobeln kein Winner-Kandidat, aber eure Meinung wäre mir trotzdem wichtig.


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2007)

mann gremlino - deine bilder sind mit modem (ja das gibts noch!!!) nicht anschaubar! wie gross sind die denn bitte ?
ich dachte wor hätten es jetzt ausgiebig diskutiert...


----------



## benni.deluxe (24. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> mann gremlino - deine bilder sind mit modem (ja das gibts noch!!!) nicht anschaubar! wie gross sind die denn bitte ?
> ich dachte wor hätten es jetzt ausgiebig diskutiert...



Die sind so groß, da braucht man schon fast zwei Bildschirme...


----------



## cleiende (24. Februar 2007)

Selbst mit DSL 6000 kein Spaß. Hänge an ner Hub, aber das macht es nicht aus.


----------



## redsandow (24. Februar 2007)

führt so etwas zur disqualifikation?


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2007)

na klar ! und ausserdem wird noch sein account gelöscht und wir konfiszieren alle seine bikes. er wird das sicher auch einsehen, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (24. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> na klar ! und ausserdem wird noch sein account gelöscht und wir konfiszieren alle seine bikes. er wird das sicher auch einsehen, oder ?



Du hast noch vergessen zu erwähnen, dass die Beute aufgeteilt wird


----------



## versus (24. Februar 2007)

ups - hatte ich das ?


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2007)

da ging ja heute nochmal was !

@nicolai: immer noch ein super bike, wenn ich mich an den lenker immer noch nicht so recht gewöhnt habe. aber ein eyecatcher auf wanderhütten ist er auf jeden fall ;-)

und schön mal wieder was von dir zu hören (lesen)


----------



## oldman (25. Februar 2007)

@versus
ja, das wäre ja schade gewesen, wenn ich die geschichte hier verpennt hätte. dein rotes zaskar ist ja heiss geworden. muessten nur noch die bremsen und die kurbel rot sein...

habe die tage am niota geschraubt, der jeff jones lenker ist runter, war zu breit, zu sperrig. jetzt ist ein 5° titanlenker dran - passt.

ach ja - an die herren salzbrezel und kint: ich würde noch eine orischinol gt-sattelstütze für den wettbewerb spenden wollen. nix dolles (kalloy...), aber es steht gt drauf. ist dafür bedarf?

nicolai


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2007)

oldman schrieb:


> @versus
> ja, das wäre ja schade gewesen, wenn ich die geschichte hier verpennt hätte.



allerdings ! dein xizang gehört HIERHER ! ! !



oldman schrieb:


> dein rotes zaskar ist ja heiss geworden. muessten nur noch die bremsen und die kurbel rot sein...



rote (v-) bremsen kenne ich nicht und dann wirklich ALLES wollte ich dann doch nicht haben. rot, schwarz und ein bisschen grün reicht aus (eigentlich sollten auch noch schwarze nokons dran, denn das sind die letzten silbernen teile)

@erol: deine story ersetzt die fehlenden teile locker !


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. Februar 2007)

Hurricane Components haben in den neuzigern V-Brakes in allen möglichen eloxal farben hergestellt. Kosteten damals 279 DM das Stück.
Bei ebay USA tauche manchmal welche auf.
Aber Vorsicht, sie bremsen wie sau (selbstverstärkende Bremswirkung) sind aber schwer einzustellen.


----------



## versus (25. Februar 2007)

hurricane components ??? na hoppla - noch nie gehört !
danke für den tipp !


----------



## zaskar76 (25. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> rote (v-) bremsen kenne ich nicht



mir fallen da so spontan mehrere von paul, mcmahon,altek und steinbach ein...


----------



## Janikulus (25. Februar 2007)

yepp von Paul:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (25. Februar 2007)

gibt`s auch ohne löcher, passen bei mir auch sehr gut zum elektrik red der judy race...


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> yepp von Paul:



arrrggghhh... wie schick - die pauls kenne ich auch (jetzt wo ich sie sehe).
habe sie wohl gedanklich von vorneherein ausgeschlossen, da sie, wenn man sie überhaupt mal findet, kaum  bezahlbar sind.
ODER LIEGE ICH AUCH DA FALSCH ?

vielleicht kommt die 950er xtr auch irgendwann mal ans xcr, aber momentan finde ich die schlichte eleganz (wie ausm möbelhausprospekt  ) sehr schön zum roten rest!


----------



## oldman (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> arrrggghhh... wie schick - die pauls kenne ich auch (jetzt wo ich sie sehe).
> habe sie wohl gedanklich von vorneherein ausgeschlossen, da sie, wenn man sie überhaupt mal findet, kaum  bezahlbar sind.
> ODER LIEGE ICH AUCH DA FALSCH ?
> 
> vielleicht kommt die 950er xtr auch irgendwann mal ans xcr, aber momentan finde ich die schlichte eleganz (wie ausm möbelhausprospekt  ) sehr schön zum roten rest!



moin,
die pauls hatte ich ursprünglich am xizang, die dinger bremsen brachial gut, liegt wohl am langen hebelweg. falls du welche finden solltest: kauftipp


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> arrrggghhh... wie schick - die pauls kenne ich auch (jetzt wo ich sie sehe).
> habe sie wohl gedanklich von vorneherein ausgeschlossen, da sie, wenn man sie überhaupt mal findet, kaum  bezahlbar sind.
> ODER LIEGE ICH AUCH DA FALSCH ?!



Wieso "überhaupt findet"? Entweder du beziehst sie einfach direkt von Paul (www.paulcomp.com) oder fragst mal bei Rabbit - obwohl ich von denen bisher immer nur wenig zufriedenstellende Antworten auf Anfragen bekommen habe. Die Fragen waren aber auch sehr speziell  , die Bremsen sind ja "normale" Teile


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

bei paul gibts laut website nur "silver, black" !

mit "überhaupt findet meinte ich alte rote.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> bei paul gibts laut website nur "silver, black" !
> 
> mit "überhaupt findet meinte ich alte rote.



Jep, jetzt habe ich es auch verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (26. Februar 2007)

precision billet gab`s auch noch in rot fällt mir gerade ein...

http://www.mtbr.com/reviews/Brake_System/product_20558.shtml


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

auch sehr schön! und 49$ das paar ? das wäre ja noch ein echtes schnäppchen dazu!
wenn du mir gerade die bestellnummer durchgeben könntest


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

eben über die sufu reingekommen 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300085301915&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1

fast so schön wie die pauls... uah


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2007)

Ist Tektro schlimm oder nur nicht "standesgemäß"?

Habe nämlich am BB Avalanche vor kurzem erst welche angebaut (allerdings modernere, silberne), die Bremsen echt super und sind sehr leicht.

Ich könnte natürlich den Tektro-Schriftzug entfernen..... 


Manni

P.S. Ich möchte eine ehrliche Antwort, kommt mir nicht mit: die bremsen nicht so gut...


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> eben über die sufu reingekommen
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300085301915&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:DE:1
> 
> fast so schön wie die pauls... uah



Artikelstandort dürfte nicht weit von mir weg sein


----------



## cyclery.de (26. Februar 2007)

@versus:
Also ich finde dein Rad so wie es ist und auch mit den XTR V-Brakes absolut hammermäßig.   Denke, dass da mit rot eloxierten Bremsen nichts (Positives) mehr rauszuholen ist. Mein Tipp: Lasse es so wie es ist ... zumal du ja nen eloxierten Brake Booster hast.


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Ist Tektro schlimm oder nur nicht "standesgemäß"?



Das ist halt Großserien-Massenzeug. Aber wenn es bremst unsd gut aussieht, hätte ich da mittlerweile keine Bauchschmerzen mehr mit.
Wären die gezeigten allerdings ohne diese gefrästen Rillen in den Armen, fände ich sie 1000x geiler. Aber irgendwie muss man sich von den teuren Vorbildern ja unterschieden ;-)


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

ich habe genau die teile zuhause in der kiste liegen und hatte sie schon mal ganz kurz am xcr verbaut:

sind total schei§§e einzustellen,
haben keinen guten druckpunkt,
bremsen wirklich nicht besonders (ganz in echt manni!), 
verschleissen sehr schnell und 
machen dabei noch unangenehme, mahlend, knirschende geräusche !

das kann man bestimmt mit anderen belägen reduzieren, aber sie wirken in echt auch recht klobig und sind wesentlich schwerer als selbst die 5.0 avids

vielleicht kommen sie irgendwann an die stadtkarre, aber dafür muss ich érstmal endlich wieder in die stadt ziehen...


----------



## oliversen (26. Februar 2007)

@ manni, versus
fahre die Tektro Magnesium schon seit Jahren an verschiedenen Raedern und mit verschiedenen Belaegen. Zuletzt am GT Lightning mit XTR Belaegen. 

Der Druckpunkt ist vielleicht nicht ganz so praezise wie der einer XTR, jedoch ist sie preislich, farblich (bronze) und auch hinsichtlichdes Gewichts ueber viele Zweifel erhaben. Ich wuerde sie immer wieder kaufen.

oliversen


----------



## Manni1599 (26. Februar 2007)

Glaub ich Dir ja, Volker. Ich hab ja auch relativ moderne angebaut. Wie ich auch gern zugebe, aus Mangel an besseren Teilen. Wenn ich ein paar schöne silberne, am liebsten polierte, oder schwarz glänzende inkl. Griffe finde, baue ich um. Bis dahin fahre ich die Tektros.

Wenn also einer noch so etwas in der Restekiste hat, kann er sich ja melden.

@oliversen: meine sind gaaaanz billige, stammen von einem 1999er Katarga der unteren Preisklasse. 

Bei Gelegenheit mach ich mal ein Foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (26. Februar 2007)

Freut mich, dass doch noch etwas Schwung in die Kiste kommt!!  
Also, brav weiter Räder eisntellen, das wird noch interessant.

Gruß...


----------



## redsandow (26. Februar 2007)

hey rob das nen ich doch mal gewagt,zwischen all den blanken/blinkenden ein anderer augenschmaus!!


----------



## benni.deluxe (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo, was haben wir hier denn???

Da hat sich ja echt noch was getan die letzten beiden Tage!

Bei mir wirds wohl nix mehr mit der Fertigstellung meines Bikes.
Hätte am Wochenende echt :kotz: können, Teile sind zwar gekommen, aber a) nicht alle und b) dann auch noch zum Teil die Falschen.  
Heute noch mal ne Runde die Hände wund telefoniert, aber nix zu machen, erst die falschen Teile zurück, dann gibts die, die ich bestellt habe, da könnte man nix für mich tun. Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich nix von dieses Baustelle, Kollege kommt gleich". 

Das heißt dann wohl füre mich "Motorplatzer auf der Zielgeraden" 

Naja, evtl. schaff ichs ja noch mit nem Platten über die Ziellinie.

Geh jetzt wieder in die Ecke und heul weiter...

Benjamin


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

benni.deluxe schrieb:


> Hätte am Wochenende echt :kotz: können, Teile sind zwar gekommen, aber a) nicht alle und b) dann auch noch zum Teil die Falschen.
> Heute noch mal ne Runde die Hände wund telefoniert, aber nix zu machen, erst die falschen Teile zurück, dann gibts die, die ich bestellt habe, da könnte man nix für mich tun. Frei nach dem Motto: "Ich nix von dieses Baustelle, Kollege kommt gleich".




dann verschaffe deinem frust doch mal luft und nenne den shop - ist immer gut zu wissen wer was taugt und wer nicht !

schade - bin immer heiss auf jeden neuen beitrag!


----------



## benni.deluxe (26. Februar 2007)

Naja, hau ja normalerweise keinen in die Pfanne.

War bei denen aus Kronberg. Eigentlich war ich bislang auch immer sehr zufrieden, aber diesmal war das echt ne glatte 6!

Fing ja schon damit an, dass ich etwa 20 mal versucht habe, dort jemanden telefonisch zu erreichen, um etwas bestellen zu können. Zwischenzeitlich wurds mir dann auch schon zu bunt und ich hab mich erstmal per Mail beschwert.

Das sah dann so aus:

> Hallo ******* Team,
> 
> seit Tagen versuche ich vergebens, jemanden in Ihrem Hause telefonisch 
> zu erreichen. Dies scheint jedoch aus irgendeinem Grund aussichtslos.
> Meiner Meinung nach kann das nicht sehr geschäftsförderlich sein.
> 
> Ich möchte einen Artikel bestellen, es gibt aber noch Klärungsbedarf.
> 
> Ich bitte daher um Rückruf.
> 
> Telefon 042XX/XXXXXX oder 017X/XXXXXXX
> 
> Mfg
> 

Antwort:

Hallo Benjamin,

vielen Dank nochmals für Ihre e-Mail. 
Leider ist momentan extrem viel am Telefon zu tun. Wenn Sie nicht durchkommen, können wir gern alles per Mail klären.
Ein Rückruf ist leider nicht möglich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Ihr ******-Team aus Kronberg
R. N.

(man beachte: Herr N. ist GSF in dem Laden)



Was die können, das nann ich schon lange, dachte ich mir. Also:

> Guten Tag Herr N.,
>
> es geht nicht darum, dass ich Sie nicht erreichen kann, weil das Telefon 
> immer besetzt ist, sondern, dass niemand abnimmt. Daher kann ich Ihrer
> Argumentation nicht ganz folgen! [...] (mehr möchte ich hier nicht zitieren)

 -> daraufhin nix mehr.


Als ich dann nach unzähligen weiteren Versuchen endlich mal jemanden erreicht habe, durfte ich auch endlich meine Sachen bestellen!


Freude riesig, Ware da und geht heute noch raus. Klasse, geht doch, dachte ich.

Als das Paket dann am WE kam und ich es öffnete war die Vorfreude ganz schnell wieder verflogen! War auch was drin, nur leider in der falschen Farbe.

Gleich wieder angerufen und bereits nach nur 5 Versuchen Herrn N. an der Strippe. Problem geschildert, auch dass die Teile eilig waren, aber bei ihm wohl nur Ohrenschlackern. Naja, wenigstens bekomme ich jetzt ne Freeway Paketmarke, damit ich nicht auch noch das Zurückschicken der falschen Teile bezahlen muss.

Mal sehen, ob und wann sie kommt!



Besteht da nicht ne Change, auf Schadensersatz zu klagen, da mein Bike jetzt nicht  pünktlich fertig wird, um beim Contest an den Start zu gehen, und mir so jederlei Chancen auf eine der Trophäen genommen wurden???


Benjamin


----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2007)

Mehr als ärgerlich! 

Aber das Problem mit dem Telefon kenne ich da auch. KEINER geht ran


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

ich dachte herr N. heisst herr B. ???
wundert mich jetzt aber auch, denn mit denen taunüssen habe ich bisher auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## benni.deluxe (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> ich dachte herr N. heisst herr B. ???



Hast nicht ganz Unrecht, sind dort beide als GSF eingetragen...


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2007)

Tja, das mit dem Telefon ist bei denen schon ab und an möglich. Stört mich aber nicht, ich laufe dann halt 5 Minuten vom Büro dorthin.
Ansonsten habe ich aber recht wenig Negatives gehört, es gibt immer eine Streuung, hatte auch schon was aus Boch... bekommen wo Gasthof und Gustav verwechselt wurden.
Und das Recht zur Nachbesserung hat jeder.
Gruss,

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2007)

Dürfen eigentlich auch "Mt. Shasta" Räder mitmachen?


----------



## kingmoe (27. Februar 2007)

@Benny: Ich werde mit dem "wichtigsten" Bike auch nicht fertig und habe mich entschlossen, das dann nächtes Jahr bei neuen Contest (und ob wir den machen  ) zu zeigen.
Dann ist die Vorfreude noch lääääänger


----------



## Kint (27. Februar 2007)

ich spreche jetzt nach zwei wochen abstinenz mal ein machtwort. :


FRISTVERLÄNGERUNG IST NICHT !

nur zur erinnerung wir hatten den termin ja schon verlegt, 1. und 2. waren zwei monate doch fair. ihr werdet eh nie fertig mit basteln. IHR habt noch ziemlich genau 53 Stunden zeit. also frau aufs eis gelegt und ein bier gekippt und statt hier zu posten den arsch in den keller/ die werkstatt bewegt....  



cleiende schrieb:


> Moment mal, Kint und die Salzbrezel habe doch glasklar die Regeln erstellt und gepostet.
> "Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" - schreibt ein Schei$$ Controller.



danke....


----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> also frau aufs eis gelegt und ein bier gekippt und statt hier zu posten den arsch in den keller/ die werkstatt bewegt....
> 
> 
> 
> danke....



nett gesagt


----------



## GTdanni (27. Februar 2007)

So ich hab mal in 3 Kategorien eingestellt. 

Das nächste Jahr bitte noch SSP extra werten, ich musste lange überlegen was ich bei HT nehme. 

Cu Danni


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

steht irgendwo, bis wann man Zeit hat seine GT's zu präsentieren?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (27. Februar 2007)

1.3.

steht hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=256741


----------



## korat (27. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> 1.3.



einschließlich? also bis abends?
(ich mach euch noch wahnsinnig, gell?)


----------



## zingel (27. Februar 2007)

das reicht nicht mehr     

 ...dann halt das nächste mal....


----------



## rob (28. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> hey rob das nen ich doch mal gewagt,zwischen all den blanken/blinkenden ein anderer augenschmaus!!



hi redsandow,

wieso soll das denn gewagt sein? ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in der eingeschworenen gt-gemeinde ein psyclone, der als singlespeeder umgerüstet ist, als unehrenhaft entweiht gilt ;] aber singlespeed muss sein - und ich habe halt nur dieses eine mtb  

grüße, rb


----------



## versus (28. Februar 2007)

rob schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in der eingeschworenen gt-gemeinde ein psyclone, der als singlespeeder umgerüstet ist, als unehrenhaft entweiht gilt ;] aber singlespeed muss sein - und ich habe halt nur dieses eine mtb




nee nee - keine sorge wir sind ja hier nicht bei der klassik-mafia (auch wenns da gewisse überschneidungen gibt  )


----------



## Manni1599 (28. Februar 2007)

Moin!

Jetzt ist es ja bald soweit, wie soll denn die Wahl laufen? Wer darf denn abstimmen?  

Oder ist das schon klar und ich habs nicht gelesen?


----------



## redsandow (28. Februar 2007)

rob schrieb:


> hi redsandow,
> 
> wieso soll das denn gewagt sein? ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in der eingeschworenen gt-gemeinde ein psyclone, der als singlespeeder umgerüstet ist, als unehrenhaft entweiht gilt ;] aber singlespeed muss sein - und ich habe halt nur dieses eine mtb
> 
> grüße, rb



naaa?rob,nur bis zum komma gelesen? trotzdem ein augenschmauß


----------



## kingmoe (28. Februar 2007)

rob schrieb:


> hi redsandow,
> 
> wieso soll das denn gewagt sein? ich hoffe ja nicht, dass in der eingeschworenen gt-gemeinde ein psyclone, der als singlespeeder umgerüstet ist, als unehrenhaft entweiht gilt ;] aber singlespeed muss sein - und ich habe halt nur dieses eine mtb
> 
> grüße, rb



Es geht um den Dreck  
Aber du bist nicht allein, siehe mein Fully


----------



## redsandow (28. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Es geht um den Dreck
> Aber du bist nicht allein, siehe mein Fully



recht hat er!! bin ja gespannt,ob das jemand toppen kann mit dem schlamm


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2007)

So, habe mich der Mehrheit angepasst und in C I N E M A S C O P E gepostet. Noch 5 oder 29 Std.

cleiende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2007)

@ cleiende

Nette Sammlung der Play-mobile  

Gibt einen beim überholt werden den Rest


----------



## GTdanni (28. Februar 2007)

Oder mein Fully. 

Ich finde manchmal sieht ein Rad dreckig besser aus als sauber. 


Cu Danni


----------



## cleiende (28. Februar 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> @ cleiende
> 
> Nette Sammlung der Play-mobile
> 
> Gibt einen beim überholt werden den Rest



Bingo!
Das ging schnell.


----------



## Kruko (28. Februar 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Bingo!
> Das ging schnell.



Hey wir haben doch Verstand, schließlich fahren wir GT


----------



## Deleted 83484 (28. Februar 2007)

......also die Sache mit dem Bilder reinstellen hat ja nur mittelmässig geklappt ( ich schliesse mich nicht aus !!)

Aber egal.........sind ja einige schöne "Geräte" dabei..........


----------



## korat (28. Februar 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> bin ja gespannt,ob das jemand toppen kann mit dem schlamm



ok, wenn ich mir morgen schnell ne camera verschaffen kann und es wenigstens eine stunde tageslicht im norden gibt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## redsandow (28. Februar 2007)

korat schrieb:


> ok, wenn ich mir morgen schnell ne camera verschaffen kann und es wenigstens eine stunde tageslicht im norden gibt, bin ich dabei!



na aber am licht soll es doch nicht scheitern


----------



## Kint (1. März 2007)

so neuigkeiten und ankündigung im wettbewerbsfred:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=3487484&posted=1#post3487484

bzw auch hier:

wollte nur vorwarnen- heute dürfter noch -ab morgen is hier geschlosssen und dann starte ich die zusammenfassung ( wird etwas dauern) und werde dann einen eigenen fred für die abstimmung starten.

 ich dachte an zwei wochen abstimmungszeitraum da wird wohl jeder mal online kommen. werde in der zeit auch die preise (fern) sammeln und dann ordnen. ich werde mir übrigens die freiheit nehmen die bikes nicht nur zu ordnen sondern auch evtl auszusortieren...  und ich werde in dem abstimmungsfred auch bei den bikes auf sachen hinweisen die dem nicht so eingeweihten  vielleicht entgehen bzw die er für nicht so wichtig erachtet.

wem das nicht passt -> pm 

und ja nächstes jahr machmer sspeed extra.


----------



## redsandow (1. März 2007)

dann geht es ja langsam los mit schwitzigen händen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rob (1. März 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Es geht um den Dreck
> Aber du bist nicht allein, siehe mein Fully



ach deswegen hab ich den beitrag nicht gerafft: in meinen augen ist die karre doch blitzeblank. da habe ich wohl ein andere auffassung von saube ähh dreckigkeit. ihr solltet das bike mal im normalzustand sehen - oder wahlweise unsere wg-küche ;]


das edge-rennrad find ich ja auch superklasse.   und kingmoe's '89er gt!! 

rb


----------



## redsandow (2. März 2007)

. ihr solltet das bike mal im normalzustand sehen - oder wahlweise unsere wg-küche ;]

stell doch mal ein bild der küche zuverfügung wahlweise


----------



## versus (5. März 2007)

und, wann schreiten wir zur urne ???


----------



## salzbrezel (5. März 2007)

Soweit ich weiß, macht Kint grade eine Zusammenfassung. Leider ist der gute Kint auf sich allein gestellt, da ich meine Diplomsprüfungen mache.

Deswegen bitte ich um etwas Geduld.

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, macht Kint grade eine Zusammenfassung. Leider ist der gute Kint auf sich allein gestellt, da ich meine Diplomsprüfungen mache.
> 
> Deswegen bitte ich um etwas Geduld.
> 
> ...



Diplomprüfung?? Ich leide mit Dir mir


----------



## salzbrezel (5. März 2007)

> Diplomprüfung?? Ich leide mit Dir mir



Danke... Biotechnologie zu studieren ist kein Zuckerschlecken. Was ich alles lernen muss, ich hätte es mir vor 5 Jahren nicht träumen lassen. 5 Prüfungen a 5 Wochen Vollzeitlernen sind übel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janikulus (5. März 2007)

Diplom und so habe ich zum Glück hinter mir, würde nicht noch mal studieren...  arbeiten und mal Geld verdienen hat auch was!
Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (5. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Leider ist der gute Kint auf sich allein gestellt, da ich meine Diplomsprüfungen mache.



Viel Glück & Erfolg


----------



## salzbrezel (5. März 2007)

> Wünsche dir viel Erfolg!





> Viel Glück & Erfolg



Vielen Dank! Ich habe heute meine dritte Prüfung hinter mich gebracht, war wirklich gut. Nach einer enttäuschenden Note in der letzten Prüfung genau das, was ich brauchte.
Leider kommt natürlich im Moment alles zu kurz, Biken und Freundin sind so gut wie abgemeldet, mein Auto gammelt seit drei Wochen auf dem Parkplatz vor sich hin. Das Studentenleben ist nicht immer schön...

Gruß...


----------



## Kruko (5. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Das Studentenleben ist nicht immer schön...
> 
> Gruß...



Aber größtenteils, oder?? 

Hast es ja bald geschafft  

Den Rest schaffst Du auch. Von mir auch alles Gute für die letzten 4


----------



## salzbrezel (5. März 2007)

> Aber größtenteils, oder??


Mein schönstes Semester war mein Auslandessemester in Schweden. Das war einfach klasse!!! Leider hatte ich mein Bike nicht mit, war aber ab Oktober auch zu kalt, weil es fast direkt am Polarkreis war.



> Von mir auch alles Gute für die letzten 4


Es sind zum Glück nur noch zwei.


----------



## Kint (6. März 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, macht Kint grade eine Zusammenfassung.
> Deswegen bitte ich um etwas Geduld.



richtig bin gerade dabei.  auch ich bitte.


----------



## versus (6. März 2007)

issssjaaaaguuut...


----------



## Kint (15. März 2007)

so bald isses soweit. werde heute nacht mal ein paar freds starten, heute nacht weil mir da keiner dazwischenfunkt.... 

Folgendes zum ablauf: ich werde / muss in jedem kategoriethread mehrere post machen jedes post wird ca 3 user / bikes enthalten, da die forumsoftware ja maximal 15 graphiken pro post zulässt.

also nicht voten bevor ichs sage.... 

und wer für "kint" votet hat was falsch gemacht.... 
gevotet wird in jedem fred die roten teilnehmer namen. so kann man das später am besten auszählen...


und alle haben die gleichen chancen, habe formatiert, aber das werdet ihr dann ja sehn.... 

folgendes habe ich geändert ( euer einverständnis vorausgesetzt)

- bei ampelhasser hab ich ein 4tes bild zugefügt aus seinem fotoalbum

- alfs bravado, erols zaskar, jimmys edge sind nicht in der wertung, 1. mangels bilder, 2. mangels komplettheit 3. mangels timing. Hab mir aber was einfallen lassen....

- bei davids bikes habe ich mir erlaubt die original und nichtphotoshop optimierten seitenasnischten zu verwenden....


reklamationen an mich - bis später!


----------



## salzbrezel (16. März 2007)

Bei mir fehlte noch der Einsatz. Der Gewinner erhält von mir einen nagelneuen, selbstgemachten GT-Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren.

Gruß...
Philip


----------



## alf2 (16. März 2007)

Dann werde ich auch noch was beisteuern:

ich habe einen GT Cromo Ahead Vorbau mit 120mm. Den werde ich spenden!

@kint: tolle arbeit, die du da heute nacht geleistet hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (16. März 2007)

auch von mir ein dickes dankeschön an kint für die akribische arbeit !!!


----------



## Davidbelize (16. März 2007)

@kint  dickes lob. brauche deine adresse um ein pfund bio espresso feinster sorte schicken zu können (wenn ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin).



übrigends meine einzige möglichkeit das alles hier zu verfolgen ist ein t-com terminal der mich in 10 min einen euro kostet.  

von der 7 wöchigen bikesperre gar nicht zu reden.   

ps  es handelt sich um einen leistenbruch


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @kint  dickes lob. brauche deine adresse um ein pfund bio espresso feinster sorte schicken zu können (wenn ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was denn passiert - niedergekommen ?  in irgendeinem sinne ? gute besserung...


was ich noch sagen wollte:

es freut mich dass das alles bisher gut läuft, scheint die von uns gewählte vorgehensweise doch adequat zu sein. 

und für dei dies nicht abwarten konnten, es hat mit deswegen etwas gedauert, weil ich mir nicht ganz klar war wie ich die per flikr imageshack etc geposteten bikes in den von mir gewünschten thumbnail format posten kann. thumbnails wolltze ich deswegen, weil es wegen der chancengleichheit eigentlich imho die beste wahl ist. 

letztendlich habe ich halt mein fotoalbum zugebombt.... 

naja noch frohes abstimmen....!


----------



## Kint (16. März 2007)

WETTBEWERB - BEST GT 2006:

hier nochmal die freds zum Abstimmen:

MTB HARDTAIL:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267899
MTB FULLY:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267898
RENNRAD:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267897
BMX:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267896

JETZT LOSLEGEN !


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> @kint  dickes lob. brauche deine adresse um ein pfund bio espresso feinster sorte schicken zu können (wenn ich aus dem krankenhaus raus bin).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gute Besserung - falls Du im Urban liegst, kann meine Verlobte (Stationsleitung Onkologie) Dir u.U. ein wenig helfen...


----------



## redsandow (16. März 2007)

tolle arbeit kint!


----------



## Effendi Sahib (16. März 2007)

redsandow schrieb:


> tolle arbeit kint!



Ach ja, vor lauter Sorge um David vergaß ich glatt, mich der verdienten Anerkennung anzuschließen und verleihe Dir, Sven aka Kint, feierlich den Titel des "Held der Triangulation"


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2007)

Ist ja Super geworden. 

Tausend Dank an Kint für die viele Arbeit, die er investiert hat.


----------



## Kint (29. März 2007)

abgestimmt wird bis zum 8,4,2007

bissle mehr als ne woche noch... bis dahin stehn die preise auch fest, dann kann sich jeder gewinner was aussuchen... kräftig voten noch !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267896

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267897

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267898

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=267899


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (29. März 2007)

wie denkt man den hier im forum darüber den link zu unserer wahl noch woanders anzubieten .
das wäre eine möglichkeit für andere noch mit abzustimmen.
oder sollte das ganze gt-forum intern bleiben?


----------



## kingmoe (29. März 2007)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> wie denkt man den hier im forum darüber den link zu unserer wahl noch woanders anzubieten .
> das wäre eine möglichkeit für andere noch mit abzustimmen.
> oder sollte das ganze gt-forum intern bleiben?



Generell habe ich da nichts gegen, andere mitmachen zu lassen. Aber immer, wenn viele Leute online zusammenkommen, zieht das zwagsläufig auch einige Spinner an, die sicher nicht "ehrlich" voten, sondern irgendwelchen Dünnsin posten.
Aber ich bin da eh immun, also von mir aus...


----------



## alf2 (29. März 2007)

An wen soll ich denn den von mir gespendeten Vorbau schicken?


----------



## Kint (5. April 2007)

INFO:

Spenden respektive preise für den wettbewerb:

Manni :
ein GT-Trikot in Grösse L

cleinde:
Hose (in XL!) 
GT Vorbau, 1 1/8", Ahead, Stahl mit titanfinish,Masse: 135mm, ca. 5 Grad 

Moe:
GT-Vorbau, mit Schaft

versus:
amazing toys slugger dg lenker in silber

oldman:
GT Sattelstütze (Kalloy), neu, jedoch mit 1-2 kleinen Lagerspuren, 27.2mm und 330mm lang, silber.

oliversen:
zwei neue Maxxis Fly Weight 0.45mm Butyl Schleuche mit jeweils 96g

alf:
GT Cromo Ahead Vorbau mit 120mm

gt heini:
eine RST-Hi5 Doppelbrücken-Gabel aus meinem LTS    das mal ein preis! keine schlechte gabel !

salzbrezel :
nagelneuen, selbstgemachten GT-Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren

ich:
nos gt vorderradnabe

macht 11 

11 Preise brauchen wir.....



vergabe erfolgt folgendermassen. :

3 runden der vergabe: 
zuerst die erstplatzierten - jeder darf sich 2 teile aussuchen- eins davon bekommt er. sollte auf diesem, weg keine einigung möglich sein, sprich sollten mehr gewinner auf einen preis kommen würfele ich die gewinner aus....

dann die zweitplatzierten aus dem was übrig geblieben ist, gleiche vorgehensweise wie bei den ersten. 

dann die drittplatzierten ( ausser bei bmx) etc...

abstimmung bis 8ten möglich - und zwar hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3568102&postcount=286

am neunten stehn die gewinner fest !


edited - aufgrund schlechtem gedächtnis. preise sind komplett. wenn trotzdem noch jemand was hat um den einen oder anderen preis etwas aufzuwerten (sage nicht dass das nötig wäre) darf er sich melden....


----------



## kingmoe (5. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> moe - gibst du mir bitte noch durch was für ein vorbau es genau ist ? steck wäre schön ahead ham wir schon ein oder zwei gestellt bekommen....



Geht klar, wird ein Standard-Vorbau für die Klassik-Gemeinde hier


----------



## salzbrezel (8. April 2007)

Sooo... 
hier ist mein fertiggestellter Einsatz:






Ich hoffe, er gefällt 

Gruß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (8. April 2007)

Meine Spende: Stahl, schwer, alt  
GT Standard-Vorbau für 1"-Gabeln (also mit 22,2mm Schaft) und mit Cantiführung bzw. integriertem Gegenhalter. 130mm / ca. 15-20 Grad.
Optisch nicht mehr ganz top, aber schon guter Zustand. Edding rules


----------



## Kint (8. April 2007)

öhöm---- wenn der gewinner dieses vorbaus will - bin ich gerne bereit einzutauschen...


----------



## Kint (9. April 2007)

Die sieger sind hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=271850


----------



## Kint (10. April 2007)

bevors ans einsacken geht. ICH FÄNDE FOLGENDES schön :

wenn die platzierten den titel zb in der signatur tragen würden. und damit der welt stolz tolle gts zeigen täten tun.  

aber das wäre nur mein stolz - jeder entscheide das für sich selbst...

jetzt zur preisvergabe.


hier stehen die preise:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=3586770&postcount=290

mögen sich die ersten also mal per PM bei mir melden - jeder suche sich zwei preise aus, einen bekommt er oder dann wird gewürfelt.
siehe auch der o.g. link.

also folgende herrschaften mögen sich bitte mal bei mir mit ner wunschliste per PM melden:

Moe (danke schon was bekommen )
cleinde
versus
Davidbelize.


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2007)

Kint schrieb:


> bevors ans einsacken geht. ICH FÄNDE FOLGENDES schön :
> 
> wenn die platzierten den titel zb in der signatur tragen würden. und damit der welt stolz tolle gts zeigen täten tun.
> 
> aber das wäre nur mein stolz - jeder entscheide das für sich selbst...



Hast Du Dir das *SO* vorgestellt


----------



## Deleted 5247 (10. April 2007)

Ich könnte noch einen neuen unbenutzten Sigma BC 906 Tacho beisteuern.

@ Kint: Kannst dich ja per PN melden, wenn der Tacho noch in den Pott geworfen werden soll, bzw. an wen ich den Preis verschicken soll.


----------



## cleiende (10. April 2007)

Zunächst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den nachtaktiven Kint für
1) die Idee
2) die Organisation
3) die Durchführung
dieses hier wohl ziemlich einzigartigen Wettbewerbes. Gab es sowas schonmal in einem anderen Markenforum? Ich denke nicht.

Eigentlich schade daß sich GT Deutschland hier kaum noch meldet, denn der Wettbewerb hatte ja tatsächlich das ein oder andere neuere GT gelistet (ZR, IDXC). Falls einer die Kameraden anstossen möchte, hier findet ihr sie.

Der Anreiz für 2007 ist grösser als mein Keller, aber ich hab noch Pfeile im Köcher.

Und jetzt raus aufs Rad!


----------



## kingmoe (10. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Der Anreiz für 2007 ist grösser als mein Keller, aber ich hab noch Pfeile im Köcher.



  Jippie, ich werde auch versuchen, kein Rad noch einmal im Wettbewerb zu "benutzen".


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

der neue renner wird natürlich nächstes jahr an den start gehen und wenns denn mal klappt, gibt es auch in der kategorie hardtail ein neues pferdchen im stall...

über die untätigkeit von gt deutschland hatte ich ja schon in meinem trauer-fred referiert. dass sich bei einem schadensfall keiner freiwillig meldet, ist ja betriebswirtschaftlich noch nachvollziehbar, aber dass bei einem wettbewerb, der von allen beteiligten echtes engagement für die marke signalisiert, keiner den aaarsch hoch kriegt und sich zumindest mal dazu äussert (von preisspenden in form eines mousepads, kugelschreibers, oder einer GT-tasse will ich ja gar nicht erst träumen...) ist wirklich kaum erklärbar !


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2007)

Och, PN's können Sie schreiben.  Ist zwar nicht immer der richtige Empfänger, aber was soll es.  



Wenn einer eine Anfrage zwecks Avalanche 2.0 Rahmen gestellt hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich habe die Antwort vom GT-Team oder besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Wenn einer eine Anfrage zwecks Avalanche 2.0 Rahmen gestellt hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich habe die Antwort vom GT-Team oder besser



da kriegst du es echt am kopf...


----------



## Kruko (10. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> da kriegst du es echt am kopf...



wieso, war die Antwort für Dich gedacht???


----------



## versus (10. April 2007)

nee, nee - keine sorge ;-)
mich erstaunt nur die professionalität, mit der hier agiert wird...


----------



## korat (11. April 2007)

versus schrieb:


> dass bei einem wettbewerb, der von allen beteiligten echtes engagement für die marke signalisiert, keiner den aaarsch hoch kriegt




zumal wir ja hier auch wirklich keinen bizarren club haben, der das aparte pflegt, sondern in gewisser weise alle multiplikatoren sind.


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2007)

Werbung machen sie aber noch. In der neuen Biker-Bravo (Mountainbike) ist eine kleine Anzeige zu finden mit der Überschrift "Believe" . Beworben wird das Carbon Fully.
Allein vom Glauben wirds nicht besser, meine Meinung. Mit welcher Ignoranz dieses (*Unser*) Forum bedacht wird, ist, meines Erachtens nach, grenzwertig. Selbst wenn der Etat keine Werbegeschenke zulässt, hätte ein geschriebenes Wort auch erfreut. Auch zu sehen, wie manche von uns händeringend Ersatzteile oder Decals suchen findet ja bei GT Deutschland kein Gehör. Wobei ich mir sehr sicher bin, das zumindest etwas Unterstützung in Form von Vorlagen oder ähnlichem möglich wäre.
Aber zum Glück haben wir ja kompetente Leute hier in unserem Forum, die immer ein offenes Ohr haben und helfen wo sie können.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall weiter GT fahren und beim nächsten Wettbewerb sicher wieder teilnehmen, natürlich mit "neuen" Rädern. Vielleicht schaffe ich ja dann den Sprung aufs Treppchen. Wir arbeiten dran.

Ach ja: Danke, Kint, für Deine Arbeit.


----------



## Ketterechts (11. April 2007)

cleiende schrieb:


> Zunächst einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an den nachtaktiven Kint für
> 1) die Idee
> 2) die Organisation
> 3) die Durchführung
> ...



Auch ich möchte mich recht herzlich bei allen Beteiligten für ihr Engagement bedanken - besonders bei KINT - einfach   super - aber auch bei allen die mit ihren Bikes mitgemacht haben - da waren schon ein paar echte Leckerlis dabei . Ich gelobe hiermit 2007 mit in den Ring zu steigen , an Bikes mangelt es nicht und mit den Aufbauten werde ich in nächster Zeit auch fertig werden . 
Fände es auch super , wenn GT sich bis dahin mal ein bisschen engagieren   würde und vielleicht den einen oder anderen Preis beisteuern würde . 
Möchte sowieso mal dieses Forum hier loben - mit Abstand der unverkrampfeste Haufen im ganzen IBC - bin immer wieder gerne hier .
Also auf ein erfolgreiches 2007 und einen noch abwechslungsreicheren Wettkampf .
Gruss Benjamin


----------



## salzbrezel (11. April 2007)

> Mit welcher Ignoranz dieses (Unser) Forum bedacht wird



Das Problem ist ja, dass das bis anfang letzten Jahres ja prima funktionierte. Da gab es noch Betreuung von GT aus.
Das Problem ist ja, wie ich schon im "Hilfe..."-Thread geschrieben habe, dass es nicht das einzige Manko ist. Die Homepage auf dem Stand 2005/2006, der lückenhafte deutsche Produktkatalog, fehlende hochwertige Ausstattungen...
(Warum gibt es kein Rad mit einer XTR-Ausstattung?)

Und von mangelnder Präsenz in Zeitschriften mal ganz abgesehen. Wieso stellen sie keine Räder zu den Tests, oder werden sie schlicht nichtmehr gefragt?


----------



## Manni1599 (11. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Und von mangelnder Präsenz in Zeitschriften mal ganz abgesehen. Wieso stellen sie keine Räder zu den Tests, oder werden sie schlicht nichtmehr gefragt?



Da denke ich, kommt es auch so'n bisschen auf die in der Zeitung geschaltete Werbung an. Aber, wie Du schon schreibst, KÖNNEN sie ja kein wirklich hochwertig ausgestattetes Bike stellen, wenns der Kunde dann in Deutschland nicht kaufen kann. Kaum einer hier aus dem Forum hat ja ein fertig ausgestattetes Rad von GT; die meisten sind ja mit viel Liebe (und Geld) selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## GT-Man (11. April 2007)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Und von mangelnder Präsenz in Zeitschriften mal ganz abgesehen. Wieso stellen sie keine Räder zu den Tests, oder werden sie schlicht nichtmehr gefragt?




Tja, ein altes Problem: Sie schalten einfach zu wenig Werbung.  Einfach nur traurig. Tröstlich ist nur, dass die Bikes wieder ansehnlicher werden, was mich aber immer noch nicht bewegen konnte, ein neueres GT zu kaufen (ok, bis auf eine Ausnahme). In US- bzw. UK-Zeitschriften ist GT wesentlich präsenter und die Zahl der Händler die dort mit GT-Bikes werben ist größer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. April 2007)

sooo wenns netzwerk läuft sollte jetzt folgendes passieren:

versus schickt den slugger an moe,
cleinde die hose an versus,
ich schicke die nabe an cleinde
manni schickt das trikot an davidbelize.

folglich stehen noch folgende preise zu verfügung:


Spenden respektive preise für den wettbewerb:


cleinde:
GT Vorbau, 1 1/8", Ahead, Stahl mit titanfinish,Masse: 135mm, ca. 5 Grad 
Moe:
GT-Vorbau, mit Schaft
oldman:
GT Sattelstütze (Kalloy), neu, jedoch mit 1-2 kleinen Lagerspuren, 27.2mm und 330mm lang, silber.
alf:
GT Cromo Ahead Vorbau mit 120mm
gt heini:
eine RST-Hi5 Doppelbrücken-Gabel aus meinem LTS    das mal ein preis! keine schlechte gabel !
salzbrezel :
nagelneuen, selbstgemachten GT-Kettenstrebenschutz aus Neopren
oliversen:
zwei neue Maxxis Fly Weight 0.45mm Butyl Schleuche mit jeweils 96g

mögen sich die zweitplatzierten :

2. Gt sassy (23)
2. GTheini (45)
2. FloidAcroid 24
2. versus 42 (hat scih schon geäussert) 

mal bei mir melden ! wie gesagt zwei wünsche äussern einen davon gibts erfüllt.


----------



## Kint (22. April 2007)

sooo wenns netzwerk läuft sollte jetzt folgendes passieren:

salszbrezel schickt den strebenschutz an floyacroid ,
oldman die stüze an versus,
oliversen schickt die schläuche an sassy
heini behält seine gabel.

folglich stehen noch folgende preise zu verfügung:


Spenden respektive preise für den wettbewerb:


cleinde:
GT Vorbau, 1 1/8", Ahead, Stahl mit titanfinish,Masse: 135mm, ca. 5 Grad 
Moe:
GT-Vorbau, mit Schaft
alf:
GT Cromo Ahead Vorbau mit 120mm


mögen sich die drittplatzierten :

3. Cleinde (24)
3. SixTimesNine 24
3. GTdanni 19


mal jeder einen vorbau aussuchen und dann bei mir melden ! wie gesagt zwei wünsche äussern einen davon gibts erfüllt. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Kint (6. Mai 2007)

cleinde bekommt moes schaftvorbau.
6mal9 bekommt den titanierten cleinde stem.
dani den anderen den ahead vorbau von alf

bitte gegenseitig melden.

*das wars dann jungs und mädels damit ist die geschichte hier auch beendet.* bedanke mich für die zusammenarbeit und das nette abwickeln hat auch spass gemacht. dank auch an die brezel für die idee. 

fürs nächste mal würde ich mir folgendes wünschen:
1. dass die bilder nicht wieder bei flickr oder imageschack oder wo auch immer hochgeladen werden - das sprengt a meinen tzeitrahmen und b mein fotoalbum. 
2. bitte keine bearbeitungen via photoshop etc mehr. beides ( 1 und 2 ) aus gleichheitsgründen. 
3. mehr kategorien - singlespeed, vintätsch, fully, hardtail, rennrad, bmx das könnte ich mir vorstellen. und wir laden die jungs vom bmx und classic  forum mit ihren gts explizit mit ein. 
4. die auslosung / abwicklung muss anders werden denn nächstes jahr nehm ich mit teil  
und bitte keine beweihräucherungen mehr - danke kint ( sven)


----------

